# [Q&A] Acer Liquid E2



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Useful links and tips*

*Root Acer Liquid e2*
An easy step by step guide for rooting the Acer Liquid E2
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47320580#post47320580

For liquid e2 users who are running Android version 4.2.2 the above root methods will not work instead use the method described in this thread

*Acer Liquid e2  Recovery *
Here You'll find a easy step by step guide on how to install the Clocworkmod recovery (CWM)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47450764#post47450764
Here is the quick and easy guide on how to install TWPR recovery on the acer liquid e2 
TWPR Recovery for Acer Liquid E2

CWM 6.0.5.0 for Acer Liquid E2 Thanks to Shreps

*Acer Liquid e2 Restore aplications*

Many people have had problems with restoring their phone due to the lack of a recovery application.

Several months back acer had an application placed on their website to restore both the Acer liquid e 2 duo as the Acer Liquid restore. E2 single sim version.
Unfortunately they removed this aplication e few days afterwards with the result that many people are faced with a bricked phone.

So to restore your Acer Liquid e2

* folow the step by step guide in this thread  !!*

*Custom Roms for Acer Liquid e2 *

AcerClover Beta 1

JELLYXPERIA #ROM port by Bon3ll

ACER LIQUID E2 DUO SC0RPION Not supported by developer anymore
MIUI 5 Original v1 for Acer liquid E2

ROM by arrowblue



[/SIZE]*If there is something I you want me to add in this post feel free to send me a pm *


----------



## theiNDrAs (Jul 28, 2013)

So Acer Liquid E2 single sim is really exist, eh?
Too bad in my country there's only dual sim version.

Btw i agree with you dude, this device deserves his own forum


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 28, 2013)

theiNDrAs said:


> So Acer Liquid E2 single sim is really exist, eh?
> Too bad in my country there's only dual sim version.
> 
> Btw i agree with you dude, this device deserves his own forum

Click to collapse



Here we got the Acer liquid E2 Duo and the single SIM version 
The only difference between the two devices (beside the dual SIMcard of course ) is the price, the single sim version cost about 200€ (265 US$) and the Liquid E2 duo is 260€ (345 US$) so it was easy for me to choose because I've a good dataplan and I'm not a businessman I chose the single sim version 

I really hope a forum for the acer liquid e2 will be created soon because we have root, CWM and its just an awesome device


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 30, 2013)

anyone has the stock rom for the acer liquid e2 single sim version please?


----------



## smokey OG (Jul 30, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> anyone has the stock rom for the acer liquid e2 single sim version please?

Click to collapse



Hey blacky just go to the belgian acer site and get it there ... in the tab os
i can't post the link bcause i'm to new on this forum ...

in het nederlands lukt het ook wel , gewoon u gsm op de site zoeken bij stuurprogrammas en hanleidingen en bij os tabje kijken


---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

[/COLOR]if your phone is rooted and has cwm i can post my backup of my phone its the single sim edition grtz


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 1, 2013)

smokey OG said:


> Hey blacky just go to the belgian acer site and get it there ... in the tab os
> i can't post the link bcause i'm to new on this forum ...
> 
> in het nederlands lukt het ook wel , gewoon u gsm op de site zoeken bij stuurprogrammas en hanleidingen en bij os tabje kijken
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reaction but that's the problem I downloaded the OS from the acer site from belgium, but the rom they provided is for the acer liquid e2 duo and not for the single sim version, I even sent Acer an e-mail to ask if they could't provide the OS for the single sim version as well but still no reaction 

My device is rooted but haven't installed CWM yet but will do that asap :good:

Thanks that you want to give your backup but would this not give problems to restore a backup from a single sim rom to a dual sim rom?

thanks in advance


----------



## smokey OG (Aug 1, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks for your reaction but that's the problem I downloaded the OS from the acer site from belgium, but the rom they provided is for the acer liquid e2 duo and not for the single sim version, I even sent Acer an e-mail to ask if they could't provide the OS for the single sim version as well but still no reaction
> 
> My device is rooted but haven't installed CWM yet but will do that asap :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey blacky ,, i just checked the acer site and they actually uploaded the single sim version ^^ last time i checked they didnt hha,, just check it ^^
so no need forr my backup ^^ grtz


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 1, 2013)

smokey OG said:


> hey blacky ,, i just checked the acer site and they actually uploaded the single sim version ^^ last time i checked they didnt hha,, just check it ^^
> so no need forr my backup ^^ grtz

Click to collapse



owwwkeey thanks 
now I can start rooting again and CWM


----------



## smokey OG (Aug 1, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> owwwkeey thanks
> now I can start rooting again and CWM

Click to collapse



^^ np just helping another E2 user ^^ 
hey if u need some info about custom roms\ported roms aand other stuff check the acer E2 portugese community facebook page ,, just use google translate xd 

i use de xperia ported rom on the acer and its really good ^^  + the gravity box mod  from C3C076

grtz


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 1, 2013)

smokey OG said:


> ^^ np just helping another E2 user ^^
> hey if u need some info about custom roms\ported roms aand other stuff check the acer E2 portugese community facebook page ,, just use google translate xd
> 
> i use de xperia ported rom on the acer and its really good ^^  + the gravity box mod  from C3C076
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for your help 
this awesome device definitely need his om place here on XDA 
could you sent me the links to that rom and comunity please the onley thinks i can find are french and google transkate isn't that good in translating french stuff


----------



## lucifero13 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Support our fellow ALE2 fans! Let's post here and request for the mods to make a thread for us!


----------



## smokey OG (Aug 10, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> thanks for your help
> this awesome device definitely need his om place here on XDA
> could you sent me the links to that rom and comunity please the onley thinks i can find are french and google transkate isn't that good in translating french stuff

Click to collapse



here is the link for the rom : needrom.com/mobile/acer-liquid-e2-ported-xperia

you have to make an account but its free so no issues ^^

en yeah its really time they make an forum for the liquid e2 !!

---------- Post added at 03:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------




smokey OG said:


> here is the link for the rom : needrom.com/mobile/acer-liquid-e2-ported-xperia
> 
> you have to make an account but its free so no issues ^^
> 
> en yeah its really time they make an forum for the liquid e2 !!

Click to collapse



And here is the community its a community from portugal but they wil respond to english questions ^^         : facebook.com/groups/acer.liquid.e2.pt/?fref=ts


----------



## abrahamt24 (Aug 12, 2013)

smokey OG said:


> And here is the community its a community from portugal but they wil respond to english questions ^^         : facebook.com/groups/acer.liquid.e2.pt/?fref=ts

Click to collapse



And we've had a small Indonesian community right here too
https://www.facebook.com/groups/AcerLiquidE2/
We have few devs that already ported and released Lewa.
MIUI and S4 ROM with Air Gesture are still WIP tho. We'll try to answer English questions, and we're happy to have more members!


----------



## bonell (Aug 15, 2013)

smokey OG said:


> ^^ np just helping another E2 user ^^
> hey if u need some info about custom roms\ported roms aand other stuff check the acer E2 portugese community facebook page ,, just use google translate xd
> 
> i use de xperia ported rom on the acer and its really good ^^  + the gravity box mod  from C3C076
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, Im the Admin of that FB group, most ofe the tutorials are mine, if you need anything let me know, you can post in english, we will be glad to help... Until we have our own space here on XDA.

By the way, right now I´m using a great ROM based on the original 4.2.2 , it gave me an amazing 14216 score in antutu, super fast and fluid, you can check it out in this french forum:

http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/160447-rom-androium-083-150813/


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 15, 2013)

bonell said:


> Hey, Im the Admin of that FB group, most ofe the tutorials are mine, if you need anything let me know, you can post in english, we will be glad to help... Until we have our own space here on XDA.
> 
> By the way, right now I´m using a great ROM based on the original 4.2.2 , it gave me an amazing 14216 score in antutu, super fast and fluid, you can check it out in this french forum:
> 
> http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/160447-rom-androium-083-150813/

Click to collapse



I watched that forum and a was suprised that there was so much development and different roms for this device 
I've installed the rom Androlum an its an amazing rom, much smoother than the stock rom in my opinion 

I hope XDA will create a forum for the Liquid e2 so develepment could be on a central place


----------



## bonell (Aug 15, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> I watched that forum and a was suprised that there was so much development and different roms for this device
> I've installed the rom Androlum an its an amazing rom, much smoother than the stock rom in my opinion
> 
> I hope XDA will create a forum for the Liquid e2 so develepment could be on a central place

Click to collapse



Yes, It is for sure a great smartphone  and there are some cool roms out there, I used the experia z ported rom before, and it´s a very good one, you can get it on needrom.


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 15, 2013)

bonell said:


> Yes, It is for sure a great smartphone  and there are some cool roms out there, I used the experia z ported rom before, and it´s a very good one, you can get it on needrom.

Click to collapse



a question just popped up 
since i'm running Androlium and its android version 4.2.2 I was asking myself if someone has already tried the new android camera app with photosphere with success because i've tried it with different apk files but there is never a photosphere option but maybe someone of you got a apk that has the photosphere option working 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Trivialian (Aug 15, 2013)

Same story with E1.. I think the Acer smartphones are far underrated


----------



## dragonflo (Aug 16, 2013)

since a few days there is a new update, but the system crashes on restart. Does someone has the same problem?


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 16, 2013)

Since I'm using a custom ROM (Androlum 4.2.2) I don't have a problem with updates but maybe you could try to update your e2 using the application from Acer to re-update or repair your liquid e2 (it's on there official website under support>Acer liquid e2 >OS )
You won't lose any of your data or applications so just try that and maybe the problem will be gone
(The only thing you will lose is root)
Hope this helps 

PS: make sure you download the compatible restore application (single or dual sim)


Sent from my V370


----------



## dragonflo (Aug 17, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> Since I'm using a custom ROM (Androlum 4.2.2) I don't have a problem with updates but maybe you could try to update your e2 using the application from Acer to re-update or repair your liquid e2 (it's on there official website under support>Acer liquid e2 >OS )
> You won't lose any of your data or applications so just try that and maybe the problem will be gone
> (The only thing you will lose is root)
> Hope this helps
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't find it on their site. Should it be on this page or not?


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 17, 2013)

dragonflo said:


> I don't find it on their site. Should it be on this page or not?

Click to collapse



thats weird 
normaly it should be on that page under OS 
witch version do you have (single or dual sim) than i could direct you directly to the download page of the belgium site 

EDIT:
It seems they removed that application from every acer site!? 
I hope ypu have the single sim version because i've only the restore aplication for the single sim E2 so I could post a link to it in my dropbox


----------



## dragonflo (Aug 17, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> thats weird
> normaly it should be on that page under OS
> witch version do you have (single or dual sim) than i could direct you directly to the download page of the belgium site

Click to collapse



I have the single version. I checked the Belgium and US site and didn't find it.


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 17, 2013)

dragonflo said:


> I have the single version. I checked the Belgium and US site and didn't find it.

Click to collapse



okey you got lucky i'll PM you the link to the application for the single sim version


----------



## dragonflo (Aug 17, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> okey you got lucky i'll PM you the link to the application for the single sim version

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. it worked like a charm


----------



## Proteck5 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Update*

This device will be updatable to 4.3 or to key lime pie (5.0)?


----------



## abrahamt24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Proteck5 said:


> This device will be updatable to 4.3 or to key lime pie (5.0)?

Click to collapse



There's no news about any update from Acer.


----------



## nisnos (Aug 25, 2013)

I cant get this to work?
I have root but get error every time I try to run the zip file from recovery(android recovery as I cant get cm)
What am I doing wrong?

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

Sorted...
Just repeated everything on an old xp machine - worked after the 4th attempt


----------



## Blackyx007 (Aug 27, 2013)

nisnos said:


> I cant get this to work?
> I have root but get error every time I try to run the zip file from recovery(android recovery as I cant get cm)
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



had the same problem and needed a xp pc to get this to work 
now I'm happely rooted, have CWM and running the latest androlum rom 
this smartphone is a real beast


----------



## Defees (Aug 27, 2013)

Can anyone show me an Antutu benchmark screenshot?

I currently have an Xperia Ray (1,5 y now) and I'd prefer a bigger screen.

Doubting between the Huawei G525 and Acer Liquid E2.


----------



## kaopho (Aug 27, 2013)

Yep 

Envoyé depuis mon V370 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Defees (Aug 27, 2013)

kaopho said:


> Yep
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon V370 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Merci,

is this Stock ROM?


----------



## kaopho (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, version 1.023, just root.


----------



## Defees (Aug 28, 2013)

Final question to tip the scales to Acer or Huawei.

Is it scratch resistant glass, (dragontrail / gorilla?), can't find this information via google?


----------



## DoobyDroid (Aug 31, 2013)

Just got the liquid e2 today from my local three store  and I must say it's amazing for £149 squid and deserves its own forum for sure how dose one go about rooting is there a one click tool available yet 

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackyx007 (Sep 1, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> Just got the liquid e2 today from my local three store  and I must say it's amazing for £149 squid and deserves its own forum for sure how dose one go about rooting is there a one click tool available yet
> 
> Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you want to root your liquid e2 you just need to use motochopper from this XDA thread  super easy and safe


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks will look into it hopefully it will become a  popular handset and better support any one know if will be getting 4.3 as its stock more or less don't see much support on Acer site regarding updates 

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elsenhor (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Has anyone found the possibility to set an mp3 from the sd card as ringtone or notification sound? I had to download a third party app to be able to do that...

Thanks for your help!

By the way I'm on the latest stock ROM.


----------



## 32bit (Sep 10, 2013)

elsenhor said:


> Has anyone found the possibility to set an mp3 from the sd card as ringtone or notification sound? I had to download a third party app to be able to do that...

Click to collapse



You can use "Rings Extended" to set everything from everywhere.


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 10, 2013)

Anybody got link to the request page this phone deserves its own section we got root and  i can't find it to request one:beer:

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elot01 (Sep 11, 2013)

elsenhor said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Has anyone found the possibility to set an mp3 from the sd card as ringtone or notification sound? I had to download a third party app to be able to do that...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




In the root dir of the sdcard,  make a few directories called 'Notifications' and 'Ringtones'  and 'Alarms'  and put the files in the right directories.
Is standard Android since a long time and still works 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T met Tapatalk 4


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 11, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> Anybody got link to the request page this phone deserves its own section we got root and  i can't find it to request one:beer:
> 
> Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Found it request put in not that it will prob ever happen as it seems there only interested in the higher end handsets hit the thanks if you think the v370 deserves its own forum:thumbup:

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 11, 2013)

*Root*



Blackyx007 said:


> Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2
> 
> Me and probably many other people who own this budget beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum
> Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every E2 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Liquid E2
> ...

Click to collapse



I have put a request in to so lets hope we get it soon ..couple of Qs 
1. will motochoper work with single sim ver 
2. how do I find the stock rom just in case I need to restore
3. how do you install the stock rom is there a tool like odin?
4. Acer_AV061_V370_1.008.00_EMEA_3UKs this is the build im running at present


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 12, 2013)

*CWM*

hi anyone know how to install cwm on E2 ??


----------



## Blackyx007 (Sep 12, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> I have put a request in to so lets hope we get it soon ..couple of Qs
> 1. will motochoper work with single sim ver
> 2. how do I find the stock rom just in case I need to restore
> 3. how do you install the stock rom is there a tool like odin?
> 4. Acer_AV061_V370_1.008.00_EMEA_3UKs this is the build im running at present

Click to collapse



1) since I'm using the single Sim version as well I can confirm it works flawless 
2) a couple weeks ago Acer removed the restore application but luckily I downloaded it and put it on my drop box so I'll send you the link to the file (only for the single Sim version)
3) the application mentioned will Repair the room without losing any data and if needed it will completely restore the stock ROM
4) the application restores the ROM to the global single Sim version rom
Hope this helps 



Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blackyx007 (Sep 12, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> hi anyone know how to install cwm on E2 ??

Click to collapse



Just follow the guide on thishttp://androidforums.com/liquid-e2-all-things-root/734652-tutorial-cwm-acer-liquid-e2-duo.html forum 

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> Just follow the guide on thishttp://androidforums.com/liquid-e2-all-things-root/734652-tutorial-cwm-acer-liquid-e2-duo.html forum
> 
> Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



thanks 
Blackyx007

could you pm me or post link to for the rom you saved in dropbox 
thanks:good:

oh and that's the guide I followed but for some reason its not detecting the phone when its turned off and I try to use SP FLASH TOOL if I turn phone on pc detects it and usb debugging is on etc could be windows 8 I have tried the driver supplied in tutorial says its installed but im not so sure not sure what driver windows installed when I first pluged it into the pc and I cant find a driver to remove in control panel/ remove programs


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 13, 2013)

*cwm win8*



DoobyDroid said:


> thanks
> Blackyx007
> 
> could you pm me or post link to for the rom you saved in drop box
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a way to get around the driver issue under windows 8 using SP FLASH TOOL reboot phone and at the point it vibrates and begins to turn on click the download button in SP FLASH TOOL  and result it detects phone and installs cwm saved me digging out an old xp machine lol 
 now im rooted cwm installed and just flashed my first rom MOD_ACER_E2 Galaxy s4 seems ok recommendations welcome..lol


----------



## elot01 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thats a nice trick for cwm installation. 
Normal install didn't work for me either,  but i found a french forum describing how to install via terminal emulator.
Google and Google translate are best friends 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T met Tapatalk 4


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 14, 2013)

anyone got link for stock rom acer restore tool seems its been pulled from site


----------



## kaopho (Sep 15, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> anyone got link for stock rom acer restore tool seems its been pulled from site

Click to collapse



Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leur Liquid E2 ou qui veulent le remettre dans son état d'origine et écraser toute modification, voici la méthode a suivre.


* PRE-REQUIS
* Téléchargez le SP Flash Tool
* Téléchargez les drivers
* Téléchargez la ROM : 1.008.00_EMEA_GEN1 /!\ Liquid E2 Duo uniquement !

INSTALLATION DES PILOTES
* Eteignez votre téléphone, retirez la batterie. Branchez le téléphone, la diode s'éclaire en bleu et votre ordinateur doit tenter d'installer un nouveau périphérique. Utilisez le pilote que vous venez de télécharger afin d'installer ce périphérique si ca ne se fait pas tout seul.
* Une fois le pilote installé, débranchez le téléphone.

FLASH
* Lancez flash_tool.exe, dans la ligne "Scatter-loading" allez chercher le fichier
.


* Puis cliquez sur le bouton "Download"
* Maintenant branchez votre téléphone, la procédure doit se lancer toute seule !
* Une fois que vous avez le cercle VERT, la procédure est terminée.
* Debranchez votre téléphone et allumez le, c'est terminé.


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 15, 2013)

kaopho said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leur Liquid E2 ou qui veulent le remettre dans son état d'origine et écraser toute modification, voici la méthode a suivre.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And in English lol 

Sent from my GT-I9502 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaopho (Sep 15, 2013)

http://mon-nuage.net/V370 (C11)/OS Images/WW_GEN1/Acer_AV061_V370_1.008.00_WW_GEN1.zip

Is 1.008 rom for acer liquid e2, and after u do make a update for 1.023


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 15, 2013)

Can you give link to ROM 

Sent from my GT-I9502 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elot01 (Sep 15, 2013)

Is that Liquid E2 or E2 Duo? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T met Tapatalk 4


----------



## kaopho (Sep 15, 2013)

elot01 said:


> Is that Liquid E2 or E2 Duo?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T met Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Dual sim only.


----------



## elot01 (Sep 15, 2013)

kaopho said:


> Dual sim only.

Click to collapse



Yes, i got that one :laugh:


----------



## Blackyx007 (Sep 15, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> anyone got link for stock rom acer restore tool seems its been pulled from site

Click to collapse



Restore tool is on dropbox 
http://db.tt/MnQ5oOrk it's for the single sum version only

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 15, 2013)

Need the single sim ROM link 

Sent from my GT-I9502 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## Blackyx007 (Sep 15, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> Need the single sim ROM link
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9502 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The dropbox link is to the restore application and includes the single Sim rom 

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## elot01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Strange power problem? 

I have the E2 Duo and was very happy with the battery time.
Last week it went down. Now i had only 50% left when i went home after work.
Could not find any app eating power,  so i finally rebooted the device today (55% battery left at that moment) and after the reboot i had 98% battery left.
And i did not have the power connected at that time.

I connect the phone every night to the power,  so it is full when i start my day.

Does anybody have seen this strange behaviour on his/her phone? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T met Tapatalk 4


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 16, 2013)

elot01 said:


> Strange power problem?
> 
> I have the E2 Duo and was very happy with the battery time.
> Last week it went down. Now i had only 50% left when i went home after work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds odd maybe just glitch I have found the battery on mine to last really well prob one of the best  compared to some of the higher value phones if owned  what build are you on ?

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elot01 (Sep 17, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> Sounds odd maybe just glitch I have found the battery on mine to last really well prob one of the best  compared to some of the higher value phones if owned  what build are you on ?
> 
> Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, i was impressed also with the power the first week or so.
But now i had that strange effect.

I have build: Acer_AV061_V370_1.023.00_WW_GEN1


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 18, 2013)

elot01 said:


> Yeah, i was impressed also with the power the first week or so.
> But now i had that strange effect.
> 
> I have build: Acer_AV061_V370_1.023.00_WW_GEN1

Click to collapse



Is that 4.2.1 or 4.2.2 I'm on 1.005.00 I had to use the Acer update tool in link above after that it updated to 4.2.2 but would not on carrier ROM it was 3 network but since used other ROM it excepts other networks 

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elot01 (Sep 18, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> Is that 4.2.1 or 4.2.2 I'm on 1.005.00 I had to use the Acer update tool in link above after that it updated to 4.2.2 but would not on carrier ROM it was 3 network but since used other ROM it excepts other networks
> 
> Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello,  it is version 4.2.2
I updated before i rooted the E2 Duo.
But i don't understand what you are saying after you upgraded???? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T met Tapatalk 4


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 18, 2013)

elot01 said:


> Hello,  it is version 4.2.2
> I updated before i rooted the E2 Duo.
> But i don't understand what you are saying after you upgraded????
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T met Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Ah you have duo hence diff build number i have single ! just ment  iv not had battery issues before or after updating to 4.2.2  official ROM 
:beer:

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snakekiller (Sep 25, 2013)

hello folks 

i bought the E2 single sim a couple off weeks ago.
and didn't find one custom rom for it.
so i decide to make it by myself.
i took the original stockrom 4.2.2
and added a lot of xperia wallpapers, fully working launcher and widgets,keyboard too.
offcourse rooted and with supersu.
added init.d support also.
added build.prop tweaks too.

if some one want it justg let me know .
i upload it soon on freaktab.com


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 25, 2013)

snakekiller said:


> hello folks
> 
> i bought the E2 single sim a couple off weeks ago.
> and didn't find one custom rom for it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to see someone else put some effort in an acer phone
May i ask how did you implement init.d? install-recovery.sh? init.rc? Something else?

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## snakekiller (Sep 25, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Good to see someone else put some effort in an acer phone
> May i ask how did you implement init.d? install-recovery.sh? init.rc? Something else?
> 
> Sent from my scytheaxe

Click to collapse



with a script that every file will be cooked in the rom.
im a rom developer on freaktab.com.
so trust me it works.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




snakekiller said:


> with a script that every file will be cooked in the rom.
> im a rom developer on freaktab.com.
> so trust me it works.

Click to collapse



here is the rom cwm zip.

http://sdrv.ms/1h1G4m7


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 25, 2013)

snakekiller said:


> with a script that every file will be cooked in the rom.
> im a rom developer on freaktab.com.
> so trust me it works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the link, i have a liquid glow and implementing init.d with install-recovery.sh behaves quite weird, adding a
logwrapper /system/xbin/busybox run-parts /system/etc/init.d
in init.qcom.sh in the boot.img just crashes on boot and i can't seem to figure out why this dumb phone doesn't want to cooperate
besides, does the E2 also suffer from the force-ondemand problem?


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 25, 2013)

All we need now is a section every one keep plugging the request page for it :thumbup:

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 26, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> All we need now is a section every one keep plugging the request page for it :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm afraid we are too low in number, look at the liquid glow, we are probably a dozen using it continent-wise (europe)

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## snakekiller (Sep 27, 2013)

*vailbui boards*



SuicideFlasher said:


> I'm afraid we are too low in number, look at the liquid glow, we are probably a dozen using it continent-wise (europe)
> 
> Sent from my scytheaxe

Click to collapse



i talked with the moderators from freaktab.com.
they have a section for tablets,and tv sticks.
they will add a section for phones.
but be patience ,
i let you known when its ready


----------



## DadoXD (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi i have an italian forum for the e2 and i can answer to much users to come here and answer for a section


----------



## elot01 (Sep 29, 2013)

DadoXD said:


> Hi i have an italian forum for the e2 and i can answer to much users to come here and answer for a section

Click to collapse



Is that an English language forum,  or is it Italian? 

Google translate is not good enough to read whole forums with it 
(I don't speak Italian )

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T met Tapatalk 4


----------



## DoobyDroid (Sep 29, 2013)

DadoXD said:


> Hi i have an italian forum for the e2 and i can answer to much users to come here and answer for a section

Click to collapse



Links please !!  

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DadoXD (Sep 29, 2013)

DoobyDroid said:


> Links please !!
> 
> Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ale2italia forumfree it (replace the spaces with dots) it's italian, i don't speak english very well, so i can't make an english forum


----------



## rid1 (Oct 6, 2013)

*acer mania*

why can't connect to adhoc network via PC?


----------



## limasenjau (Oct 7, 2013)

adhoc is not supported by android, if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## abrahamt24 (Oct 10, 2013)

The french forum got a plenty of custom ROMs.

The Indonesian and Portuguese facebook groups also have some. They have MIUI, Lewa, Xperia C, Debloated stock, etc.

As we don't have specific forum for our device, I think it's more convenient to have a discussion there.


----------



## bonell (Oct 10, 2013)

Everyone is Welcome in  fb portuguese group  ACER LIQUID E2 PORTUGAL 

Sent from my ZTE V970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snakekiller (Oct 14, 2013)

ok guys finally i deodexed my single sim stock version.

here is the link 


http://sdrv.ms/19yK4rE


----------



## snakekiller (Oct 15, 2013)

i changed the deodexed rom a little bit.

changelog:

1% battery mod
changed some icons and connecting with pc screens.
changed the font to android 4.3
changed some text colors

what do you think off it?
And witch name i would give to the rom?
maybe Xacer rom


----------



## Blackyx007 (Oct 15, 2013)

rid1 said:


> why can't connect to adhoc network via PC?

Click to collapse





limasenjau said:


> adhoc is not supported by android, if i'm not mistaken

Click to collapse



AD-HOC support is possible on android but it requires a modded wpa_supplicant so if there is a developer or someone with enough knowledge of android programming please feel free to create a modded wpa_supplicant for our Liquid e2


----------



## wiskywall (Oct 23, 2013)

Can anyone help with this?

I have an Acer Liquid E2 Duo and I flashed a new recovery but after my phone wouldn't start. So I am trying to re-flash the Acer stock rom with SP flash tool v3.1304.0.119 but I keep getting this error when I try to load the preloader, have a look at the pic below. Does anyone know what is wrong and how to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## elot01 (Oct 24, 2013)

wiskywall said:


> Can anyone help with this?
> 
> I have an Acer Liquid E2 Duo and I flashed a new recovery but after my phone wouldn't start. So I am trying to re-flash the Acer stock rom with SP flash tool v3.1304.0.119 but I keep getting this error when I try to load the preloader, have a look at the pic below. Does anyone know what is wrong and how to fix this?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Why don't you just flash the recovery and leave the rest unchecked? 
Maybe it works then? 

--------------------------------------
Sent from Asus TF300T with Tapatalk


----------



## wiskywall (Oct 24, 2013)

elot01 said:


> Why don't you just flash the recovery and leave the rest unchecked?
> Maybe it works then?
> 
> --------------------------------------
> Sent from Asus TF300T with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried that first and my phone still will not start, not sure what to do.


----------



## Blackyx007 (Oct 26, 2013)

If you still have problems I just recommend you to restore your device with the v370 recovery tool (Acer removed the application from their website but lucky I saved it to my dropbox  it's for the dual Sim only )
Linkhttps://db.tt/TFTLcyWK

Sent from my V370  xda app-developers app


----------



## aberatio (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey, I have a Update problem. I have received a system update and after I download and try to install about half way I get this error " assert failed: apply_patch_check(''/system/app/personalization.apk. ") and a long number after this. From what I understand this is caused because something has modified the personalization.apk. Anyway of fixing this? Help would be much appreciated.  And I have noticed this also that I am unable to change the wallpaper for the Lock Screen. Thank you


----------



## FoLg0re (Nov 4, 2013)

aberatio said:


> Hey, I have a Update problem. I have received a system update and after I download and try to install about half way I get this error " assert failed: apply_patch_check(''/system/app/personalization.apk. ") and a long number after this. From what I understand this is caused because something has modified the personalization.apk. Anyway of fixing this? Help would be much appreciated.  And I have noticed this also that I am unable to change the wallpaper for the Lock Screen. Thank you

Click to collapse



i have the same problem but my error is about /system/app/Music2.apk 
maybe is not a problem about the really apk shown, but is caused by modifing with root!!!
you must have a clear factor rom before updating via ota!!!


----------



## _sanderb (Nov 4, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> okey you got lucky i'll PM you the link to the application for the single sim version

Click to collapse



Could you perhaps PM me the link too? I want to update my Liquid E2 but it doesn't want to because i guess i didn't properly unroot my device.


----------



## aberatio (Nov 4, 2013)

_sanderb said:


> Could you perhaps PM me the link too? I want to update my Liquid E2 but it doesn't want to because i guess i didn't properly unroot my device.

Click to collapse



Or at least cand someone tell me how to install stock rom for acer liquid e2 Duo?


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 5, 2013)

aberatio said:


> Or at least cand someone tell me how to install stock rom for acer liquid e2 Duo?

Click to collapse



see links in second post


----------



## freekh (Nov 6, 2013)

snakekiller said:


> ok guys finally i deodexed my single sim stock version.
> 
> here is the link
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are those all custom roms for the Liquid E2 single sim? I see there is a 4.4 rom?? Is that working already?


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 6, 2013)

freekh said:


> Are those all custom roms for the Liquid E2 single sim? I see there is a 4.4 rom?? Is that working already?

Click to collapse



I'm not the developer but I've send a PM to the original developer hope he answers 
4.4 would be awesome


----------



## freekh (Nov 6, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> I'm not the developer but I've send a PM to the original developer hope he answers
> 4.4 would be awesome

Click to collapse



Fingers crossed! :fingers-crossed:

I have a question, I have my E2 single sim for a couple of weeks now, and I decided it was time for a custom rom! 
But I've run into some problems.

Rooting went smooth en swift! Not a problem there. But I seem unable to load another recovery.. And so I'm unable to flash another rom.

How did you guys do this? I tried some of the methods I found online (Rom manager etc won't work for me  )
And I fail to update the drivers (something windows 8 something something...)

And I thought better to ask here and do it right, then to spend another few hours trying to figure it out...


----------



## pjtb (Nov 6, 2013)

freekh said:


> Fingers crossed! :fingers-crossed:
> 
> I have a question, I have my E2 single sim for a couple of weeks now, and I decided it was time for a custom rom!
> But I've run into some problems.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a single sim e2 also.

In post 47 blackyx009 provides a link and in post 49 doobydroid explains how to get round the driver issue on Win 8.

This worked for me and I now have Androlum 1.0.4 which has gravity box to customise the status bar to remove 2nd sim icon for example.

 Hope  this helps.


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 6, 2013)

freekh said:


> Fingers crossed! :fingers-crossed:
> 
> I have a question, I have my E2 single sim for a couple of weeks now, and I decided it was time for a custom rom!
> But I've run into some problems.
> ...

Click to collapse



read this please.
its french but use otherwise google translate.

http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/155072-tutoliquid-e2-etendre-sa-partition-data-a-15225go/

a little bit down you see a working cwm tutorial. very easy.
i used it .
the only thing is you must have root.
this did i with motochopper tool.

if someone make a backup from his stock rom 4.2.2 single sim. can you please upload the system.img
for me.
because i lost it.
and i need it for further custom roms.
you find your backup on your external sdcard.
i neerd the system.img.tar.a file 
a couple of hondreds mb.


----------



## pjtb (Nov 6, 2013)

snakekiller said:


> read this please.
> its french but use otherwise translate.
> 
> Link removed so I can post reply
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you - This link is about repartitioning the phone memory.

Does this also work on single sim e2? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 7, 2013)

pjtb said:


> Thank you - This link is about repartitioning the phone memory.
> 
> Does this also work on single sim e2? Has anyone tried this?

Click to collapse



Yes it works for the single sim .
I tested it and use it.


----------



## mrrog (Nov 7, 2013)

*retur liquid e2 duo to stock*



Blackyx007 said:


> see links in second post

Click to collapse



Sorry for being a bit thick about this but what is/how do you use this tool, is it simply an early stock ROM, or maybe a windows application,

I ask because when I try to unzip it on my android device it comes up with error "bad zip"?

thanks


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 7, 2013)

mrrog said:


> Sorry for being a bit thick about this but what is/how do you use this tool, is it simply an early stock ROM, or maybe a windows application,
> 
> I ask because when I try to unzip it on my android device it comes up with error "bad zip"?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Its the official upgrade/restore application from acer
its a windows application when unzipped you'll see an exe file run it and follow the instructions and your device will be as new 

EDIT:
PS I recommend 7zip its the best free file manager for compressed files


----------



## See Yah (Nov 7, 2013)

*rooting*

Hi, I updated my E2 duo to the latest stock update, the 4.2.2.

Now I am trying to root but it doesn't work? I get a failure.

I used motochop and another program that I used to root it when I just bought it and then it did work.

Isn't rooting available for the latest update or do I have to get back to the original firmware?


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 7, 2013)

See Yah said:


> Hi, I updated my E2 duo to the latest stock update, the 4.2.2.
> 
> Now I am trying to root but it doesn't work? I get a failure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Normally it should work with motochop wath OS are you running?


----------



## mrrog (Nov 7, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> Its the official upgrade/restore application from acer
> its a windows application when unzipped you'll see an exe file run it and follow the instructions and your device will be as new
> 
> EDIT:
> PS I recommend 7zip its the best free file manager for compressed files

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, unzipped and applied to my device, went through the routine fine but phone would not boot up, reverted to the 023 software version and surprisingly it did indicate it was upgrading apps, then tried upgrading to the OTA 030 upgrade but failed on an "assert" for the applications provider.apk.

Gone round this circle twice now, if anybody has any ideas?

otherwise, bugger, bugger, bugger


----------



## See Yah (Nov 7, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> Normally it should work with motochop wath OS are you running?

Click to collapse



I am running a windows 7 Pro, both 64 and 32 bit.

Are there special procedures to follow? I installed all drivers, no yellow signs on devices but still it gives a failure when rooting.


----------



## pjtb (Nov 7, 2013)

mrrog said:


> Thanks for that, unzipped and applied to my device, went through the routine fine but phone would not boot up, reverted to the 023 software version and surprisingly it did indicate it was upgrading apps, then tried upgrading to the OTA 030 upgrade but failed on an "assert" for the applications provider.apk.
> 
> Gone round this circle twice now, if anybody has any ideas?
> 
> otherwise, bugger, bugger, bugger

Click to collapse



I used this to try and return to stock - same situation as installed without issues (though as I use 64bit Win7 I had to use doobydroids driver trick (see post 49)  to get it to install).

On reboot it appeared to start ok then it was stuck on boot screen. Luckily I was already rooted and cwm installed so I was able to reinstall the custom ROM.

Not much help I am afraid though unless you have cwm and can download a custom ROM.

(@snakekiller repartition worked a treat thank you)


----------



## arachman (Nov 8, 2013)

bump..


----------



## mrrog (Nov 8, 2013)

pjtb said:


> I used this to try and return to stock - same situation as installed without issues (though as I use 64bit Win7 I had to use doobydroids driver trick (see post 49)  to get it to install).
> 
> On reboot it appeared to start ok then it was stuck on boot screen. Luckily I was already rooted and cwm installed so I was able to reinstall the custom ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I rooted mine using a method for the mtk6589 chip on the Chinese droid site, since then I unrooted hoping to upgrade to the 030 software, it seems I am stuck on the 023 version and can neither downgrade to 018 or upgrade to 030, guess I will have to wait for the download from the website rather than keep trying the OTA.

I have seen a few posts complaining of 'assert' problems when people have tried to unroot devices.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 8, 2013)

mrrog said:


> Thanks for that, unzipped and applied to my device, went through the routine fine but phone would not boot up, reverted to the 023 software version and surprisingly it did indicate it was upgrading apps, then tried upgrading to the OTA 030 upgrade but failed on an "assert" for the applications provider.apk.
> 
> Gone round this circle twice now, if anybody has any ideas?
> 
> otherwise, bugger, bugger, bugger

Click to collapse





pjtb said:


> I used this to try and return to stock - same situation as installed without issues (though as I use 64bit Win7 I had to use doobydroids driver trick (see post 49)  to get it to install).
> 
> On reboot it appeared to start ok then it was stuck on boot screen. Luckily I was already rooted and cwm installed so I was able to reinstall the custom ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mrrog said:


> I rooted mine using a method for the mtk6589 chip on the Chinese droid site, since then I unrooted hoping to upgrade to the 030 software, it seems I am stuck on the 023 version and can neither downgrade to 018 or upgrade to 030, guess I will have to wait for the download from the website rather than keep trying the OTA.
> 
> I have seen a few posts complaining of 'assert' problems when people have tried to unroot devices.
> 
> Thanks anyway

Click to collapse



If you still have problems to restore to the stock rom and have problems with upgrading use the method in this thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47253374#post47253374


----------



## See Yah (Nov 8, 2013)

so I tried different root-packs, both on 64bit and 32bit computer with windows 7. no luck, also tried different kinds of drivers but no luck.

Whenever trying root software, it says that its pushing the data and then gives the line with failure.

Any suggestions? I am using android 4.2.2 stock from acer (upgraded my 4.2.1 E2 duo) this is rootable yes?


----------



## mrrog (Nov 8, 2013)

See Yah said:


> so I tried different root-packs, both on 64bit and 32bit computer with windows 7. no luck, also tried different kinds of drivers but no luck.
> 
> Whenever trying root software, it says that its pushing the data and then gives the line with failure.
> 
> Any suggestions? I am using android 4.2.2 stock from acer (upgraded my 4.2.1 E2 duo) this is rootable yes?

Click to collapse



One click root at droid China worked for me.


----------



## See Yah (Nov 8, 2013)

mrrog said:


> One click root at droid China worked for me.

Click to collapse



i tried them both and none worked. oneclick goes through step 3 and says root is not guaranteed and asks to continues, when I continu it says that rooting is failed.

My front speaker was broken and device was sent back to Acer, any chance this has anything to do with it?


----------



## _sanderb (Nov 9, 2013)

mrrog said:


> One click root at droid China worked for me.

Click to collapse



You have to make sure USB debugging on. First go to settings > system info > scroll down and repeatly tap 'build number' and it'll notice you that you've become developer, go back, press developer options and enable usb debugging. If you haven't already i don't know what to do but because your front speaker was broken they probably didn't touch te system at all.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## See Yah (Nov 9, 2013)

_sanderb said:


> You have to make sure USB debugging on. First go to settings > system info > scroll down and repeatly tap 'build number' and it'll notice you that you've become developer, go back, press developer options and enable usb debugging. If you haven't already i don't know what to do but because your front speaker was broken they probably didn't touch te system at all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yeah, USB debugging is turned on and its connected via usb mass storage (without actually activating it as storage)


----------



## mrrog (Nov 9, 2013)

See Yah said:


> yeah, USB debugging is turned on and its connected via usb mass storage (without actually activating it as storage)

Click to collapse



Pretty sure you need to activate


----------



## See Yah (Nov 9, 2013)

mrrog said:


> Pretty sure you need to activate

Click to collapse



just tried with mass storage enabled, then it just not recognising the phone


----------



## mrrog (Nov 9, 2013)

Truth to tell I can't be sure it is required so you might have to try both ways, in the droid China thread on unlocking one bloke had a problem with running the batch file, after some faffing around I unzipped everything to the C: root directory and eventually got it to go through!


----------



## mrrog (Nov 9, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> If you still have problems to restore to the stock rom and have problems with upgrading use the method in this thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47253374#post47253374

Click to collapse



Worked perfectly, now upgraded to the 030 version software, many many many thanks


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## _sanderb (Nov 9, 2013)

I miss my liquid e2, it's being repaired now. It's such a beast phone


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 9, 2013)

_sanderb said:


> I miss my liquid e2, it's being repaired now. It's such a beast phone

Click to collapse



what was the problem if I may be so curious?


----------



## _sanderb (Nov 10, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> what was the problem if I may be so curious?

Click to collapse



my lock button was broken


----------



## mrrog (Nov 10, 2013)

I've had a pixel go upper right edge, not to bothered at the moment but I'm sure I've read on some forumns of this being an issue with this device


----------



## See Yah (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw that the option for unknown sources was still off, I turned it on and now oneclickroot says that my device is already rooted but it isn't? any help with this?


Ok, just restarted from zero with a fresh install off rom etc, root succesfull!


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 11, 2013)

*based on androlium 1.0.4 single sim.*

ok guys i have i new modded rom based on androlium 1.0.4
i changed a few things its now with the android launcher 4.4 ,email google+ etc.
i removed also the files for the dual sim.
so its only for single sim now .
i added in settings/screen a option for changing different battery styles now:laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3newegpznI&feature=youtu.be


here is the link

http://sdrv.ms/1igRdTi

link is updated to the latest version.
everything updated to latest version + added 4.4 sounds and a new dsp manager.
see screenshots for the new dsp manager.


----------



## _sanderb (Nov 14, 2013)

snakekiller said:


> ok guys i have i new modded rom based on androlium 1.0.4
> i changed a few things its now with the android launcher 4.4 ,email google+ etc.
> i removed also the files for the dual sim.
> so its only for single sim now .
> ...

Click to collapse



 vette rom!

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## barisg (Nov 15, 2013)

See Yah said:


> Hi, I updated my E2 duo to the latest stock update, the 4.2.2.
> 
> Now I am trying to root but it doesn't work? I get a failure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I got the same problem after the latest update. Please try Framaroot application;

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276


----------



## See Yah (Nov 15, 2013)

barisg said:


> I got the same problem after the latest update. Please try Framaroot application;
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276

Click to collapse



Framaroot didn't work for me, I did a full sweep and a new installation of the 4.2.2 rom found on official Acer website.

Then I used the method I found on a French forum I also used to root when I first had the phone, and worked. I did however checked the option to trust unverified apps in the security tab, then it went like a breeze to root.


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 15, 2013)

link is updated to the latest version.
everything updated to latest version + added 4.4 sounds and a new dsp manager.
see screenshots for the new dsp manager.
link and screens on post #126


----------



## tminus3 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've searched, but didn't find anything. I was wondering if anyone was able to keep root with an OTA update using either SuperSU's survival function or OTA Rootkeeper?

My E2 is running the stock firmware (build 1.005), just rooted with motochopper. On a local board someone mentioned the latest OTA update solved some GPS issues, so I'd like to update. But would like to keep root access.

Speaking of updates, it's there a list of release notes regarding the official Acer firmware updates?


----------



## bonell (Nov 17, 2013)

You can remove root with OTA ROOT KEEPER, and if you can't restore it after update, just use framaroot to reroot it. 

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## egodiddle (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have an strange issue with my Acer Liquid E2 Duo. The microphone doesn't work on calls. But this issue only happens on calls. When I try to record with voice recorder or whatssap, the sounds it's recorded correctly.
If I connect earphones with incorporated microphone people can hear me. The same thing when I connect it to my car by bluetooth, it works.

I have the phone rooted and I try with different custom roms (miui, scorpion...) but the problem is still there.

I guess that it must be a software issue instead of a hardware issue.

Any idea?

Thanx


----------



## pieterandroid (Nov 18, 2013)

*Root*

Hi,

What is the best (and safest) way to root my Acer Liquid E2?

Kind Regards


----------



## firefex (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a cracked screen that I want to attempt to replace seeing as they have appeared on ebay recently. Has anyone attempted this? Also, are there any instuctions/guides online - I can't seem to find any!

Thanks!


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 19, 2013)

pieterandroid said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the best (and safest) way to root my Acer Liquid E2?
> 
> Kind Regards

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2521136

Root Acer Liquid E2

Or search for farmaroot here on xda 

Sent from my A116 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pieterandroid (Nov 20, 2013)

Blackyx007 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2521136
> 
> Root Acer Liquid E2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thnx 

do u think farmaroot works for Acer Liquid E2?

Kind Regards,

Pieterandroid


----------



## _sanderb (Nov 20, 2013)

*Whatsapp Vid*

Does anyone know what to do? When i sent a video on Whatsapp it adds strange lines to it so the video is unwatchable (see attachment). Does anyone have the same problem and/or do you guys know a solution for it? I searched the web but couldn't find anything


----------



## tminus3 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm getting nowhere with the OTA update of my E2. There is an error during the update process, something to do with Chrome.apk.
I did remove Chrome and some other Google apps from the stock rom 1.005 my E2 came with, as I don't use them. I first froze them with Titanium, and later removed them completely. 
I restored the missing Google apps from a Titanium backup, and reinstalled Chrome from the Google Play store. But I still get the same error during the OTA update process.
I downloaded some official roms/ from the Acer website before they were removed, and a few from links in this thread. But I'm not sure how to install them? They are all zip filesofaround 400MB, the most recent seems to be OS_Acer_Acer.AV061.V370.1.023.00.WW.GEN1_A42J_A.zip

I didn't find a readme within the zip,and since the roms aren't available on the Acer website, there isn't a description on how to install them either.
So any tips on how to install these official ROMS are much appeciated. And once I do get one installed, can I then use the OTA update?

TIA,
Marc


----------



## Babyrasta (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi! 
I just flashed stock firmware yesterday.

First, make sure you have the drivers installed: https://mega.co.nz/#!BkFyGDyb!1jc6JFwbXZFTX7dZ48PhuLbnBA5W4B13fhiLafOFvnM

After that, use flash tools : https://mega.co.nz/#!Uw90mA7R!kD49e_NcP1mW4LIOR2VJ9N2Hm3zQCwY9pYS88hI47s8

Just load scatter file from the firmware zip, click on download. Pull of the battery of your E2, and connect it to your computer!


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 21, 2013)

tminus3 said:


> I'm getting nowhere with the OTA update of my E2. There is an error during the update process, something to do with Chrome.apk.
> I did remove Chrome and some other Google apps from the stock rom 1.005 my E2 came with, as I don't use them. I first froze them with Titanium, and later removed them completely.
> I restored the missing Google apps from a Titanium backup, and reinstalled Chrome from the Google Play store. But I still get the same error during the OTA update process.
> I downloaded some official roms/ from the Acer website before they were removed, and a few from links in this thread. But I'm not sure how to install them? They are all zip filesofaround 400MB, the most recent seems to be OS_Acer_Acer.AV061.V370.1.023.00.WW.GEN1_A42J_A.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



just follow this guide but with the rom you downloaded and it will be restored 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518094


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 21, 2013)

pieterandroid said:


> Thnx
> 
> do u think farmaroot works for Acer Liquid E2?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried that one and it worked for me but isn't as safe as motochopper or onclickroot


----------



## bonell (Nov 21, 2013)

Framaroot works flawlessly 

Sent from my V370 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tminus3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Following the guide I was able to install a stock Acer Rom, although it took me four our five tries to install a single SIM Rom. I ended up with the 1.004 Rom listed in the guide, then applying an OTA update to 1.005, followed by an OTA update to 1.006. With that Rom I'm up to date according to my e2.
Rooting only worked with framaroot for me on the updated Rom.


----------



## elot01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anybody know what the difference is in this OTA? 
Is it worth the trouble of reinstalling original rom and then install xposed and GravityBox again? 
Other apps can be backupped incl. Settings but i'm not sure about xposed and modules.

--------------------------------------
Sent from Asus TF300T with Tapatalk


----------



## mrrog (Nov 22, 2013)

elot01 said:


> Does anybody know what the difference is in this OTA?
> Is it worth the trouble of reinstalling original rom and then install xposed and GravityBox again?
> Other apps can be backupped incl. Settings but i'm not sure about xposed and modules.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This was posted by Maximus 9 on the modaco site, and is for the duo, may be of some help:

New update Acer_V370_AV061.RV07RC30_WW_GEN1 123.87MB
*
Changelog :
*
- Update Digital Clock Widget (v 2.01.3041)
- Add Google Drive
- Update Swype
- Update modem to version P33
- Remove recording function during call (be*careful, you will loose this facility)
- Add preferred install location*
- Update APN list
- Fix issue: when getting out of sleep mode, compass values are wrong until smartphone is moved on horizontal axis
- Fix issue: inaccurate information provided when running GPS applications


----------



## tminus3 (Nov 23, 2013)

*sticky on/off button?*

Anyone else having problems with the on/off button? Mine is feeling sticky and our takes a moment to return to its original position when pushed. It doesn't have that microswitch 'click' feedback anymore. 
I've just had the e2 for a couple of weeks and been super careful with it, so little chance there's some junk in there.


----------



## _sanderb (Nov 23, 2013)

tminus3 said:


> Anyone else having problems with the on/off button? Mine is feeling sticky and our takes a moment to return to its original position when pushed. It doesn't have that microswitch 'click' feedback anymore.
> I've just had the e2 for a couple of weeks and been super careful with it, so little chance there's some junk in there.

Click to collapse



i had the same problem and one day it got stuck. I sent the device to acer and they fixed it. 

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fedy (Dec 6, 2013)

Is someone able to run the usb host/otg function?


----------



## deimonash (Dec 7, 2013)

fedy said:


> Is someone able to run the usb host/otg function?

Click to collapse



our device is didnt support usb otg

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alessa (Dec 9, 2013)

Good morning

. I have the acer e2 single rom belgium, and I have a big concern, I do not have mobile data, it is as if I had no sim card! I install the cwm recovery, but before I did low volume + power and I get a menu in Chinese, I did a manip and nothing since ..... would it be possible for a rom via Flashtool origin? thank you it's pretty urgent!

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

Good morning

. I have the acer e2 single rom belgium, and I have a big concern, I do not have mobile data, it is as if I had no sim card! I install the cwm recovery, but before I did low volume + power and I get a menu in Chinese, I did a manip and nothing since ..... would it be possible for a rom via Flashtool origin? thank you it's pretty urgent!


----------



## alessa (Dec 10, 2013)

this is done, I will follow tutorial:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48329979#post48329979


----------



## aberatio (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a quick question. I have right now on my Liquid E2duo the version Acer.AV061.V370.1.02.00.EMEA_CSM (android 4.2.2). Since I have rooted the phone I am unable to use OTA upgrade as I get a assert error. My question is : If I use the  Acer Liquid e2 Restore application witch has Acer.AV061.V370.1.018.00.GEN1_V370 to restore my phone will I get Android 4.2.1 with this version or 4.2.2? Will I have any issues since I am in East Europe Romania with the carrier signal?


----------



## Blackyx007 (Dec 11, 2013)

aberatio said:


> I have a quick question. I have right now on my Liquid E2duo the version Acer.AV061.V370.1.02.00.EMEA_CSM (android 4.2.2). Since I have rooted the phone I am unable to use OTA upgrade as I get a assert error. My question is : If I use the  Acer Liquid e2 Restore application witch has Acer.AV061.V370.1.018.00.GEN1_V370 to restore my phone will I get Android 4.2.1 with this version or 4.2.2? Will I have any issues since I am in East Europe Romania with the carrier signal?

Click to collapse



you'll have android 4.2.1 because acer removed that aplication before the update to 4.2.2 came out but after restoring the device you can upgrade to 4.2.2 without any problems of losing signal functionality 
after the upgrade you can use farmaroot application to root your liquid e2 with android 4.2.2


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe also nice to include: _(Let me know if you preffer not to see this in here!, or Delete it  )_
*!I know there's a way to swap Internal memory with your SD, but i'm not a big fan of that ! *

http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/155072-tutoliquid-e2-etendre-sa-partition-data-a-15225go
_(I know it's in French)_

This will increase your acer 1GB internal storage to 1,5/2/2,5GB (Taken from your Phone memory)
It works very well, but it needs a custom recovery for the nandroid backup you need.
You need to Erase all data/cache on your Liquid E2 and you do need to set it up again as a new phone after executing it
_You need to register on the FrAndroid forums to be able to download the files (Sorry nothing i can do about it, i will not link cause i don't know if the allow it)_
I used it on an "Acer Liquid E2 (V370) Single Sim version, but it should work on the Dual Sim version to

1. You need _"ROOT"_ for this
1. Be sure to have latest CWM recovery installed _(I used CWM v6.0.3.5)_
_(If you have anything lower, use "MobileUncleTool" to upgrade your CWM recovery with the one provided on the FrAndroid Forums)_
2. Reboot into CWM recovery
3. *Make a nandroid backup* and reboot your phone
4. Download the  _"AcerV370RE.apk"_ file from Fandroid forums and put it on your External SD or Download from here: https://mega.co.nz/#!wVp3QTIL!cAVGgnLW2mNTMLyIz9MBCGnparYnQ1ZsDc5N64gbM3Q
5. Install it *BUT DON't execute it yet*
6. Turn off your phone and take out your External SD (Or unmount your External SD cart and take it out)
7. Execute _"Acer V370 Rom Edit"_ (The installed AcerV370RE.apk)







8. Choose your option:
      - Partion Stock (1GB) -> Default size of 1GB 
      - 1,5GB
      - 2,0GB
      - 2,5GB
      - Partion Stock (1GB) -> Default size of 1GB  _(I don't know why it is shown 2x)_

You have to figure out yourself what's best for you, after some testing i did go for the 2,0GB option and that turns out very well
_(When you don't want to do it go for "Sortir" (Exit))_

09. After you have decided what option to go with press "OK" to confirm it
10. When it's done, choose "Reboot en Recovery" and confirm with "OK"
11. Your phone will now reboot into CWM recovery
12. Wipe cache partition
13. Wipe data/factory reset
13x. Go to advanced and Wipe dalvik cache (Not really needed but i did it to be sure)
14. Reboot system now

15. Now choose your language and setup your acer like a new phone, you don't need to set up a Google account, just skip it and skip the acer Registration stuff to. Once you are on the main home screen go to settings and storage to check your storage, if you did go for the 2,0GB option your screen shoul look like this:

_Screenshots are taken after i put back my Nandroid backup! I did set the language to English for it instead of Dutch/Flemish)  _
_Don't mind the "Total Space 2.35GB" showing, whatever option you choose, it will always show this!_









16. Reboot into CWM recovery again and restore your nandroid backup
17. If everything did go well, you should now have everything back as before and a working Acer Liquid E2 with 2GB internal storage instead of 1GB

Hope you understood my quick English explanation
*All credits go to"t-minik" from the FrAndroid Forums (Also on XDA Forum)



t-minik said:



			Hi DjoeN
Please, feel free to add the apk link to download directly, you could do that from the beginning, the more happy user we are, the better it is 
here is the link : https://mega.co.nz/#!wVp3QTIL!cAVGgnLW2mNTMLyIz9MBCGnparYnQ1ZsDc5N64gbM3Q

all credits goes to Meteos from Movilesdualsim forum for his EBR Tweak method !
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Messing around with this can be dangerous, I and Anyone else are NOT responsible if you screwup!
You don't need to do it, that's your decision and yours only! I only provided an English translation!*


----------



## Blackyx007 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will create a new thread  with that info and add it to the main post so it's all directly available for new users 
This way users can ask specific questions on that thread  

But I think this will only be needed by people who don't want a custom rom since almost every custom rom for the liquid e2 has swapped internal and external SD card 

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## version-9.99 (Dec 20, 2013)

Is Anyone still have Acer Liquid e2 Restore aplications for dual sim...?
I rooted my ALe2 without backup my rom first...


i hope there is still a way to going back...:crying:


----------



## snakekiller (Dec 20, 2013)

http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/154104-tuto-réinstaller-la-rom-acer-dorigine-dual-sim-seulement/

Here the original dual sim rom


----------



## mark-kirby (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks DjoeN this works great on V370 single sim, now I have 2.5 gig /system and 16 gig sd card I can download hundreds of apps

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

Hi Guys great to see this phone getting some attention, it is easily the best phone in its price range (in the UK at least {£140 PAYG on Three network } ):good:

Anyway I wondered what are you guys  favourite roms on E2 so far. I am using Scorpion rom by bonnell and it is working very well, faster and more free space than stock and still the Google holo theme which I prefer over the manufactures themes (Xperia, Touchwiz etc). So all in all very pleased with my phone we just need more devs working on our device now. :fingers-crossed:

As a side note is anyone working to port Cyanogenmod to E2 ? I found MIUI (based on CM) on the forums but it was a very early build and hardly any thing was working, is it difficult to port CM to this device ?

And how about Ubuntu touch would love to see that, not a big jump from CM to Ubuntu according to there wiki but unfortunately I don't have any programming skills or I would gladly port myself. (is it hard ? point me to some tutorials if you think a beginner could learn to do the CM port).

Thanks

PS If anyone needs friends on this forum fell free to add me !


----------



## _sanderb (Jan 5, 2014)

succesfully achieved a kitkat look with xposed installer, xthemeEngine, gravitybox & google now & google home. edited build.prop for version number 

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## Goldknopf (Jan 9, 2014)

_sanderb said:


> succesfully achieved a kitkat look with xposed installer, xthemeEngine, gravitybox & google now & google home. edited build.prop for version number
> 
> Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dear V370 owners, I'm very new to rooting and evrything that you can do with it.
The reason why I wanted to learn how to root was getting more out of my V370 single rom.
Only i ran against a wall and i'm a litle afraid to continu.

I've my phone rooted but is there a way  that i can Safely install a 4.4 android?
(V370  single BE)
and does somebody maybe have the time to help me and guide with it?

thank you
a newbie


----------



## mark-kirby (Jan 9, 2014)

Goldknopf said:


> Dear V370 owners, I'm very new to rooting and evrything that you can do with it.
> The reason why I wanted to learn how to root was getting more out of my V370 single rom.
> Only i ran against a wall and i'm a litle afraid to continu.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no kitkat rom for this phone. The user you quoted has simply used themes, hacks and Xposed Framework (google it) to get the look and feel of a KItKat based rom. Unfortunately there may never be a KitKat rom for Liquid E2 as acer do not update there devices very often, this is why you get such good spec for so little money, you get your device and then support from Acer for only 18 months I think.

One day we could see a custom 4.4 rom but this is unlikely due to the source of the Mediatek chipsets not been released by the manufacturer.

Its a shame but that's how it is, DO NOT INSTALL ANYTHING CLAIMING TO BE A KITKAT ROM IT WILL BREAK YOUR PHONE, wait for a developer with the credentials on a site like this or Frdroid releases something but until then you cannot have KitKat on LE2.

If you want to try custom roms check out Scorpion or Androlum there about the best but are Android 4.2.2

Hope that helps


----------



## AdityaPrayudi (Jan 11, 2014)

great phone! worth of money. anyone having problem with init.d support? i tried flash script for enabling init.d, and also flash custom kernel too bad none of those works


----------



## mrrog (Jan 13, 2014)

mark-kirby said:


> There is no kitkat rom for this phone. The user you quoted has simply used themes, hacks and Xposed Framework (google it) to get the look and feel of a KItKat based rom. Unfortunately there may never be a KitKat rom for Liquid E2 as acer do not update there devices very often, this is why you get such good spec for so little money, you get your device and then support from Acer for only 18 months I think.
> 
> One day we could see a custom 4.4 rom but this is unlikely due to the source of the Mediatek chipsets not been released by the manufacturer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Acer support have told me they are not going to upgrade this phone to 4.4, at least not the duo anyway, of course acer support seems generally very crap so they might have just be getting me off their backs, but I suspect not.


----------



## _sanderb (Jan 13, 2014)

mrrog said:


> Acer support have told me they are not going to upgrade this phone to 4.4, at least not the duo anyway, of course acer support seems generally very crap so they might have just be getting me off their backs, but I suspect not.

Click to collapse



 Too bad  this device is really good for it's price. Even some samsung devices with as low as a 1Ghz dual core and 750 mb RAM are getting an upgrade 


Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mark-kirby (Jan 14, 2014)

mrrog said:


> Acer support have told me they are not going to upgrade this phone to 4.4, at least not the duo anyway, of course acer support seems generally very crap so they might have just be getting me off their backs, but I suspect not.

Click to collapse



I did not think they would, it is a shame though, I just had a look and even my old phone samsung galaxy ace has kitkat roms despite been 4 years old with 800mhz cpu and 300mb of ram. It would be a waste if Acer did not do a update, we have perfect hardware to use kitkat. Maby we should make a petition and send it to Acer.


----------



## version-10 (Jan 14, 2014)

Help...!
My Acer e2 fall into gasoline mixed with dirty oil, when i fix my motorcycle...
...
my Acer still working, touchscreen still working perfectly...
but, there is black spot of drying dirty oil inside the screen...
and because dirty dust and sand inside charging hole, charging process become slow...
...
my waranty already void, so without second thought i'm trying to tear apart my acer... 
i'm open my back cover, remove batery, remove sim card, and removed all screw...
but
front cover wont budge at all...
i think there still some screw left that i cant see...
and i'm stuck...
i'm already searching on google but got nothing...

anyone have guide to tear apart acer liquid e2...?


----------



## AdityaPrayudi (Jan 14, 2014)

DjoeN said:


> Maybe also nice to include: _(Let me know if you preffer not to see this in here!, or Delete it  )_
> *!I know there's a way to swap Internal memory with your SD, but i'm not a big fan of that ! *
> 
> http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/155072-tutoliquid-e2-etendre-sa-partition-data-a-15225go
> ...

Click to collapse



great share folks, i also found this http://www.jfdesignnet.com/?p=3183 just flash it on CWM


----------



## Arrowblue (Jan 22, 2014)

bedankt voor den root en cwm 

thnx for the root en cwm .


----------



## Arrowblue (Jan 22, 2014)

Motochopper and Farma root does not work either to root Acer liquid E2 running jb 4.2.2 tried it may be i am running the latest update 4.2.2 thats why not sure of it.

Rooted with Kingo android root. 

Op add this also to your thread might be handy for some guys .


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jan 22, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> Motochopper and Farma root does not work either to root Acer liquid E2 running jb 4.2.2 tried it may be i am running the latest update 4.2.2 thats why not sure of it.
> 
> Rooted with Kingo android root.
> 
> Op add this also to your thread might be handy for some guys .

Click to collapse



Thanks will do that asap


----------



## stragnagn (Jan 23, 2014)

*[Q][Acer Liquid E2] Smart Watch compatible with Liquid E2 / V370?*

I've searched a lot both on XDA and on other forum but can't find an answer.

I've bought a Sony SmartWatch SW2 and discovered it is NOT compatible with the Liquid E2; it seems there is a BIG issue in the Liquid Bluetooth stack. I've succeeded in pairing it after trying a Play Store program named "Bluetooth Fix Repair" but it worked only ONE time, the phone battery lasted 4 hours and when I switched on again they would not pair anymore  The only fix was a complete wipe with spflash (recovery wipe was not enough) but, again, then the phone or the watch was switched off, they would connect never again.

It seems Acer is not releasing new kernels as they have not the source codes of the Mediatek drivers, so we won't have a real 4.3 or 4.4 Android versions.

So I am wondering if there is some other smartwatch that is REALLY compatible with the Liquid E2.

Googling around, I found no info about Liquid E2 connecting to a Pebble or a Samsung Gear...

Have someone got REAL experience with such devices and the V370?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Arrowblue (Jan 23, 2014)

stragnagn said:


> I've searched a lot both on XDA and on other forum but can't find an answer.
> 
> I've bought a Sony SmartWatch SW2 and discovered it is NOT compatible with the Liquid E2; it seems there is a BIG issue in the Liquid Bluetooth stack. I've succeeded in pairing it after trying a Play Store program named "Bluetooth Fix Repair" but it worked only ONE time, the phone battery lasted 4 hours and when I switched on again they would not pair anymore  The only fix was a complete wipe with spflash (recovery wipe was not enough) but, again, then the phone or the watch was switched off, they would connect never again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am thinking the same thing but not about smartwatch but about kernel. I think i am going to maken an custom kernel for E2 not sure of it becuase i dont have much time.


----------



## tegr96 (Jan 23, 2014)

*GPS performance*

Hi,

For the people who know the difference between GPS and aGPS

Can you please tell me how good the performance of the GPS of this phone, how long does it take to get a lock? I would really appreciate it if someone can test it with the app called "GPS Test" from google play.

Because I want to buy this phone and GPS is a really important thing to me.

Thank you all


----------



## elot01 (Jan 26, 2014)

stragnagn said:


> I've searched a lot both on XDA and on other forum but can't find an answer.
> 
> I've bought a Sony SmartWatch SW2 and discovered it is NOT compatible with the Liquid E2; it seems there is a BIG issue in the Liquid Bluetooth stack. I've succeeded in pairing it after trying a Play Store program named "Bluetooth Fix Repair" but it worked only ONE time, the phone battery lasted 4 hours and when I switched on again they would not pair anymore  The only fix was a complete wipe with spflash (recovery wipe was not enough) but, again, then the phone or the watch was switched off, they would connect never again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello,  i have bought the Pebble smartwatch and it works pefectly with the Liquid E2 Duo that i use.
I don't even see a drop in battery use (maybe 1 or 2 % at worst).
But is is a kind of ereader display (black/white) and no touch screen.
But battery of watch normally lasts more then 1 week for me.
In a few months there will be a second type: Pebble Steel.
You can find it all here:
http://getpebble.com

--------------------------------------
Sent from Asus TF300T with Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




tegr96 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the people who know the difference between GPS and aGPS
> 
> Can you please tell me how good the performance of the GPS of this phone, how long does it take to get a lock? I would really appreciate it if someone can test it with the app called "GPS Test" from google play.

Click to collapse




I use the phone and had at first big problems with gps connecting and accuracy.
Now adays Acer has made an update which does a good job.
But connect times are in stock rom after a few days getting longer and longer,.
Now i start via tasker the app Gps Status. This app has a seting to renew the aGPS every few hours wich i have set to 6 hours.
Every night when i connect the power,  tasker starts this app,  the app sees that the aGPS is older the 6 hours and downloads a new one.
Now i have a connect within 10seconds max.
Accuracy is good,  BUT if there are large buildings around you (or mountains etc) the the accuracy gets off a lot.
The low price has its problems.

--------------------------------------
Sent from Asus TF300T with Tapatalk


----------



## playkite360 (Jan 26, 2014)

*System Problem*

Hi, guys n gals

Ive been having problems with my E2 Single Sim the last couple of days. 
I was clearing out some of the bloatware from the internal storage and seem to have deleted some important system files and functions. 
Now during this clearout, the phone rebooted, then when it had loaded up, it keeps popping up with Sorry com.android.phone has stopped working and other such messages. 
I have lost the majority of my functions including phone, contacts, messaging, storage access and more. 
I tried to use the backups from TitaniumBackup, but because of loss of functionality and storage access, the backups wouldnt work. 

Im in a huge pickle and not sure where to turn to next any help would be greatly appreciated 

PS, I have also tried to install a Custom ROM and reinstall GAPPS in order to try regain my phones functions.


----------



## mark-kirby (Jan 27, 2014)

[Installing a new ROM should fix you problem as all the system files will be deleted and new ones installed, do you know which files you deleted, you could try reinstalling the stock rom. I know you said you tried installing another rom what was it ? Are you root ?


----------



## android-turk (Feb 5, 2014)

Great to see that there is some kind of a active community for the liquid e2 just got this beautifull and powerfull phone
and @Arrowblue I know you from the xperia arc s forum great to see you again but can anyone list the bloatware that are safe to remove from stock 4.2.2. would be very helpfull 
and @Blackyx007 please try to add such a list to your main post cause it could get handy sometimes :fingers-crossed:

BTW: check out this rom it looks pretty nice http://www.needrom.com/mobile/acer-liquid-e2-androlum/


----------



## gigi944 (Feb 5, 2014)

DjoeN said:


> Maybe also nice to include: _(Let me know if you preffer not to see this in here!, or Delete it  )_
> *!I know there's a way to swap Internal memory with your SD, but i'm not a big fan of that ! *
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What if I am on a custom ROM, like Scorpion 2.0? How should I proceed??


----------



## frankf75 (Feb 5, 2014)

gigi944 said:


> What if I am on a custom ROM, like Scorpion 2.0? How should I proceed??

Click to collapse



I am on ScorpionV2 and tried this MOD last week. No problem, everythig went very smootly. 
My Acer V370 has now 2.11GB internal and 695MB on SD card. I am very happy with this configuration.


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## gigi944 (Feb 5, 2014)

frankf75 said:


> I am on ScorpionV2 and tried this MOD last week. No problem, everythig went very smootly.
> My Acer V370 has now 2.11GB internal and 695MB on SD card. I am very happy with this configuration.

Click to collapse




So what did u? Rebooted in recovery, wipe data/factory reset, install zip (so u reinstalled the rom I guess?), reboot, skip  all registrations, rebooted into recovery, restore the app and cache backup? Is it right?


----------



## frankf75 (Feb 5, 2014)

gigi944 said:


> So what did u? Rebooted in recovery, wipe data/factory reset, install zip (so u reinstalled the rom I guess?), reboot, skip  all registrations, rebooted into recovery, restore the app and cache backup? Is it right?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's right.
Installed AcerV370RE.akp(did not run it)
reboot to recovery and did a factory reset(it does not wipe your system just the data)
rebooted and went trough the setting
checked the storage
rebooted to recovery and restored only data(not the cache it will be re-created on first boot, it just take a bit longer to boot)
after starting the phone I had all my setting/apps plus 1GB extra for more apps.


----------



## Arrowblue (Feb 6, 2014)

android-turk said:


> Great to see that there is some kind of a active community for the liquid e2 just got this beautifull and powerfull phone
> and @Arrowblue I know you from the xperia arc s forum great to see you again but can anyone list the bloatware that are safe to remove from stock 4.2.2. would be very helpfull
> and @Blackyx007 please try to add such a list to your main post cause it could get handy sometimes :fingers-crossed:
> 
> BTW: check out this rom it looks pretty nice http://www.needrom.com/mobile/acer-liquid-e2-androlum/

Click to collapse



Hi @android-turk 

You will find me almost every where i love to develop stuffs   i have every month a new smartphone just to have fun with it once i am done with it i move on to another smartphone


----------



## noobgs2 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

I'd like to no if it's possible to modify the stock MusicPlayer.apk from the stock Rom 4.1.2, to install it on Rooted stock Rom 4.2.2?
I don't like Google Play Music player.

Already cop-yd the apk to 4.2.2, but doesn't work, won't install it.

Thanks.


----------



## Arrowblue (Feb 25, 2014)

noobgs2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to no if it's possible to modify the stock MusicPlayer.apk from the stock Rom 4.1.2, to install it on Rooted stock Rom 4.2.2?
> I don't like Google Play Music player.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your rom odex or deodexed ???? i think you need deodexed rom to edit your music player.


----------



## tminus3 (Mar 4, 2014)

This morning I received a notification of an OTA update for my single SIM E2, titled;
Acer_V370_AV061.RV07RC07_WW_GEN1s

Is this a new update? Anyone installed it yet? Comments or observation? Were you able to keep root?

Tia,
Marc


----------



## mark-kirby (Mar 8, 2014)

tminus3 said:


> This morning I received a notification of an OTA update for my single SIM E2, titled;
> Acer_V370_AV061.RV07RC07_WW_GEN1s
> 
> Is this a new update? Anyone installed it yet? Comments or observation? Were you able to keep root?
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this a update to stock rom ? I cant seem to find anything online about any updates for this phone since November, also I was under the impression the support period for this phone is over. I cant test as im using custom rom but could you download it and post the change log?
Just go to OTA and when it says update available press download and when it finishes it will display a change log then you can choose cancle to not install if you want.


----------



## tminus3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, this is an ota update from acer for the stock rom, which brings my single sim e2 to version 1.007. I've already updated, so not sure how/if i can provide you a changelog.
I did find some info on a update with a slightly different name on the acer community forum that looks identical to my update;
_
New update: ACER_V370_AV061.RV07RC32_WW_GEN1
  1voud Regular Visitor
Mar 3
Today I got a new update for my acer liquid e2 (single SIM). According to*this*forum the following has changed:
*
- update Google Mobile Service to v4.2 R4*
- update Swype*
- update modem P40 to*fix voice quality issue when using device connected to carkit via Bluetooth*
- fix Whatsapp video corrupted issue*
- update FOTA client*
- added emoticon icon back is SMS app_

I did manage to keep root with SuperSU Pro root survivor feature.


----------



## mark-kirby (Mar 8, 2014)

tminus3 said:


> Yes, this is an ota update from acer for the stock rom, which brings my single sim e2 to version 1.007. I've already updated, so not sure how/if i can provide you a changelog.
> I did find some info on a update with a slightly different name on the acer community forum that looks identical to my update;
> _
> New update: ACER_V370_AV061.RV07RC32_WW_GEN1
> ...

Click to collapse




It looks like a pretty standard patch to some apps, shame I was hoping for a 4.3 or even 4.4 update, guess we will never get Kit Kat on v370


----------



## _sanderb (Mar 8, 2014)

tminus3 said:


> Yes, this is an ota update from acer for the stock rom, which brings my single sim e2 to version 1.007. I've already updated, so not sure how/if i can provide you a changelog.
> I did find some info on a update with a slightly different name on the acer community forum that looks identical to my update;
> _
> New update: ACER_V370_AV061.RV07RC32_WW_GEN1
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't recieve an update notification for this update and if i check for updates it says i'm up to date, while i have version 1.006, do you think it's because of where i live or does it have to do with something else?

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tminus3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Sander,

Not sure, but I initially denied the update, so I could first find some info on it. When I later checked for updates manually my E2 claimed to be up to date as well. 
I did check the 'check for updates' box, which I normally have disabled, and got the same update notification later that day. I find it odd I received the OTA in the first place, since I have the 'check for updates' disabled normally.


----------



## prodev_1990 (Mar 9, 2014)

great device


----------



## _sanderb (Mar 9, 2014)

tminus3 said:


> Hi Sander,
> 
> Not sure, but I initially denied the update, so I could first find some info on it. When I later checked for updates manually my E2 claimed to be up to date as well.
> I did check the 'check for updates' box, which I normally have disabled, and got the same update notification later that day. I find it odd I received the OTA in the first place, since I have the 'check for updates' disabled normally.

Click to collapse



Hmm yeah, yesterday i checked all of my apps and i noticed there where 3 update apps, acer live updater, system updates and systemupdater. i guess you recieved te update from one of the apps where the check for updates box was checked

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spannernick (Mar 9, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> ok guys i have i new modded rom based on androlium 1.0.4
> i changed a few things its now with the android launcher 4.4 ,email google+ etc.
> i removed also the files for the dual sim.
> so its only for single sim now .
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Thanks for the rom,I was wondering whats the S4_Acer_rom for,is it for Acer Liquid e2..?
Oh and I have a problem with my rom,its the rom that came with it ,every time I press Language and Input in Settings it says"Unfortunately Settings has stopped"...weird...??


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 9, 2014)

spannernick said:


> Hi Thanks for the rom,I was wondering whats the S4_Acer_rom for,is it for Acer Liquid e2..?
> Oh and I have a problem with my rom,its the rom that came with it ,every time I press Language and Input in Settings it says"Unfortunately Settings has stopped"...weird...??

Click to collapse



Yes everything is for the liquid e2
I use ColorOs for 2 months now its fantastic and stable.
Look in google for this rom


----------



## kaopho (Mar 9, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> Yes everything is for the liquid e2
> I use ColorOs for 2 months now its fantastic and stable.
> Look in google for this rom

Click to collapse



Sorry guy, Google does not find this ROM colorOS for acer. Did you give a link? ?

"Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk"


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 9, 2014)

kaopho said:


> Sorry guy, Google does not find this ROM colorOS for acer. Did you give a link? ?
> 
> "Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk"

Click to collapse




here it is 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5RGQtlTYIJTZFBHamdjVHYyTWM/edit?pli=1

screenshots here

http://postimg.org/image/5e7nwdpcf/


----------



## _sanderb (Mar 10, 2014)

can anyone who is on 1.006 post their system/swype.apk, i cam't update because i deleted swype

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mark-kirby (Mar 12, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> here it is
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5RGQtlTYIJTZFBHamdjVHYyTWM/edit?pli=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any more info on this rom like a forum thread. I could not find any info on a E2 version of this rom anywhere.


----------



## kaopho (Mar 13, 2014)

Nope 

Envoyé de mon V370 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## mark-kirby (Mar 13, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> here it is
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5RGQtlTYIJTZFBHamdjVHYyTWM/edit?pli=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this rom and it works pretty good, just thought I would post to say to you guys if you want something that is half way between stock and MIUI with a very simple and streamlined UI you will like this.
ColourOS as a whole is still in early development but is very stable, nice looking and all the main Android features are there and working, Only bug I found was a glitch in the graphics when you pul down the status bar, also like I said it is a new aftermarket rom, developed by oppo, so many fetures are not very fleshed out, for example fullscreen widgets are nice but there are only two and you cant change there wallpapers (they are pink).

On v370 we dont have many roms so this is very welcome, I would recommend people try it. 

There is no forum for this version but it has same features as any version and looks the same.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...hannel=sb&gws_rd=cr&ei=jnghU_7oJ6bR7AalooHYCw


----------



## _sanderb (Mar 13, 2014)

can anyone on 1.006 post their swype.apk? 

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Look on facebook for acer liquid for mod. Its a closed forum.
Send a invitation and wait. Than you can see the post and roms

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Acer V370 met Tapatalk


----------



## spannernick (Mar 14, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> Yes everything is for the liquid e2
> I use ColorOs for 2 months now its fantastic and stable.
> Look in google for this rom

Click to collapse



I will have to try it..

I posted your rom on my site...
http://liquide2.webs.com/


----------



## fedy (Mar 14, 2014)

Is someone able to active usb otg/host on this device?

Inviato dal mio V370 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 17, 2014)

hey Guys,, which MediaTek MT6589 is similar to our device does any knows that ?


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 17, 2014)

mark-kirby said:


> I tried this rom and it works pretty good, just thought I would post to say to you guys if you want something that is half way between stock and MIUI with a very simple and streamlined UI you will like this.
> ColourOS as a whole is still in early development but is very stable, nice looking and all the main Android features are there and working, Only bug I found was a glitch in the graphics when you pul down the status bar, also like I said it is a new aftermarket rom, developed by oppo, so many fetures are not very fleshed out, for example fullscreen widgets are nice but there are only two and you cant change there wallpapers (they are pink).
> 
> On v370 we dont have many roms so this is very welcome, I would recommend people try it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you made this one or took it from some where??? I ported Colour os as well but i am not having any glitches with Statusbar. i am testing it already for 1 weak going to add more feauters i tried the version you said its preetygood but build.prop need more attention to work smooth its stable but it can be more smoother.


----------



## creamtown (Mar 17, 2014)

*How to improve the battery life of Acer Liquid e2*



Blackyx007 said:


> *About*
> 
> *Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
> i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, i want to share my experience to you and other users of this phone. Recently, my friend just bought Acer Liquid E2 and it was based on my recommendation. But apparently, this phone disappointed my friend a lot and i feel sorry for him because i told him to buy this phone. And it's still pretty expensive, he bought it at $200, although not that expensive. According to him, the phone has horrible battery life and could only survive around 1 hour to play games. It's kind of weird because this phone has 2000mAh battery and it's using stock Android, as i've already heard on video review of this phone on YT. 

So my question to you and other members of this forum, what can i do to improve this phone, especially in term of battery life. Will rooting this phone be the best option to achieve great battery life for this phone or any other solution to solve this problem. Please, help me here. I actually have no experience whatsoever about hacking/rooting Android devices, but i just want to know exactly what to do with this phone or what custom ROM should i install on this device? 

Thanks


----------



## mark-kirby (Mar 17, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> Did you made this one or took it from some where??? I ported Colour os as well but i am not having any glitches with Statusbar. i am testing it already for 1 weak going to add more feauters i tried the version you said its preetygood but build.prop need more attention to work smooth its stable but it can be more smoother.

Click to collapse



I did not make this ROM and there is no forum or info available for it to my knowledge. I just downloaded it from another post in this thread, you should  try asking the user named snakekiller for more info and heres a paste of the post I downloaded it from.

 Originally Posted by snakekiller View Post
ok guys i have i new modded rom based on androlium 1.0.4
i changed a few things its now with the android launcher 4.4 ,email google+ etc.
i removed also the files for the dual sim.
so its only for single sim now .
i added in settings/screen a option for changing different battery styles now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3new...ature=youtu.be


here is the link

http://sdrv.ms/1igRdTi

link is updated to the latest version.
everything updated to latest version + added 4.4 sounds and a new dsp manager.
see screenshots for the new dsp manager.

Also may I ask are you a developer as there is a post about Cyanogenmod and kitkat support for this phones chipset if you are interested.
For some reason it was posted on the Scorpion rom thread. Heres the original post by the user  ahmyani.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2505572&page=17

PS I have not seen the status bar glitch again since the first boot of the rom a reboots seems to have fixed that.

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




creamtown said:


> Hi, i want to share my experience to you and other users of this phone. Recently, my friend just bought Acer Liquid E2 and it was based on my recommendation. But apparently, this phone disappointed my friend a lot and i feel sorry for him because i told him to buy this phone. And it's still pretty expensive, he bought it at $200, although not that expensive. According to him, the phone has horrible battery life and could only survive around 1 hour to play games. It's kind of weird because this phone has 2000mAh battery and it's using stock Android, as i've already heard on video review of this phone on YT.
> 
> So my question to you and other members of this forum, what can i do to improve this phone, especially in term of battery life. Will rooting this phone be the best option to achieve great battery life for this phone or any other solution to solve this problem. Please, help me here. I actually have no experience whatsoever about hacking/rooting Android devices, but i just want to know exactly what to do with this phone or what custom ROM should i install on this device?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I know this may not be helpful but your friend is been ridiculous, the battery life on this phone is very good for the price range, playing games is very intensive for the phone it will kill the battery of ANY phone very fast. I dont know what he expects for a entery level phone.

Things you can do to improve battery life include turning down the screen brightness, closing background tasks ( hold the home button till the task manager pops up ), turn down the volume and make sure you charge the phone before gaming.

I have NEVER heard anyone complain about battery life of this phone before. If you want a best in class battery you will need to spend alot more money on a better phone.

Rooting wont help the battery life it is just changing the permissions of the user to the root user, a custom rom may help you, I would recommend Androium for a fully featured and stable rom, you can find it here http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/160447-rom-androium-21-181113/
but your fiend should try a few different ones and fin one he likes.

But like I said before gaming will always drain the battery especially with 3D games.


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 17, 2014)

creamtown said:


> Hi, i want to share my experience to you and other users of this phone. Recently, my friend just bought Acer Liquid E2 and it was based on my recommendation. But apparently, this phone disappointed my friend a lot and i feel sorry for him because i told him to buy this phone. And it's still pretty expensive, he bought it at $200, although not that expensive. According to him, the phone has horrible battery life and could only survive around 1 hour to play games. It's kind of weird because this phone has 2000mAh battery and it's using stock Android, as i've already heard on video review of this phone on YT.
> 
> So my question to you and other members of this forum, what can i do to improve this phone, especially in term of battery life. Will rooting this phone be the best option to achieve great battery life for this phone or any other solution to solve this problem. Please, help me here. I actually have no experience whatsoever about hacking/rooting Android devices, but i just want to know exactly what to do with this phone or what custom ROM should i install on this device?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I think your friend did some thing wrong with the device, may be he used some third party tool to root it or what ever . He needs to start again by flashing the orignal firmware from acer site ... What your friend is telling is aint true..

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

@mark-kirby 

This rom 4.4 kitkat i think its a fake one. i had planned to port 4.4 to V370 but then i started with oppo 5 and i ported oppo os for our device. This guy who claimed to patch things up for Colour os seems also wrong. Any one who ported a rom Should Start a New Thread !!! Other wise no one knows that there is a new rom. But if you only patch things up with UOT kitchen then plz maken an Thread and just share your system ui or what ever you want but do make a new thread. I am currently working on Colour os better then all of them in my opinion. Onces its been fixed for daily use i will release it and then i will go hunt 4.4 for V370.


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes im a rom developer. 
I maked these androlium rom better off the original.
This rom is posted on frandroid its a french forum for the liquid e2.
There you see som roms i made.and info on this rom


----------



## mark-kirby (Mar 18, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> Yes im a rom developer.
> I maked these androlium rom better off the original.
> This rom is posted on frandroid its a french forum for the liquid e2.
> There you see som roms i made.and info on this rom

Click to collapse



I found your Androium rom on frdroid. thanks I will try it


----------



## creamtown (Mar 19, 2014)

mark-kirby said:


> I know this may not be helpful but your friend is been ridiculous, the battery life on this phone is very good for the price range, playing games is very intensive for the phone it will kill the battery of ANY phone very fast. I dont know what he expects for a entery level phone.
> 
> Things you can do to improve battery life include turning down the screen brightness, closing background tasks ( hold the home button till the task manager pops up ), turn down the volume and make sure you charge the phone before gaming.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard my friend has installed some antivirus to this phone. I know that most of average mid-end smartphones can only last around 3 to 5 hours when playing intense games in the row, with the exception of moto G of course. 

My friend actually doesn't really know quite well about smartphone. That's why he asked me. But when i recommended him Moto G, he was being smart ass and said that he didn't like Motorola phone. LMAO!!  Even after explaining to him about how great and awesome this phone, especially its battery life, my friend still wanted to buy either K-Touch and even Polymer smartphones. WTF!! 

And then, i also tried to recommend him Xiaomi smartphone, which is gonna launch in the near weeks or months in my country Indonesia, and then he said he didn't want to buy Chinese phone. Again, WTF!!!! . Even after explaining to him that Xiaomi was a great smartphone maker and it's now led by ex-Google Hugo Barra, not to mention how Apple founder really liked this phone, he was still not interested of buying this phone. 

I actually want to tell him that Xiaomi smartphone is gonna be released in the near weeks or months in Indonesia (according to Phonearena), but i don't want to do that because i might make him regret even more about buying this Acer phone.  

But anyways, thanks for your reply dude. I think i'm not gonna ask my friend to root his phone given that it's not gonna improve the battery life of his phone. I'll probably just suggest him to do things like; reducing the brightness, turning off bluetooth/WiFi/widgets, etc.

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




Arrowblue said:


> I think your friend did some thing wrong with the device, may be he used some third party tool to root it or what ever . He needs to start again by flashing the orignal firmware from acer site ... What your friend is telling is aint true..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i doubt that because i don't think he knows how to do some technical-related stuff to his phone. But he said to me that he had installed some antivirus. I already suggested him to turn off all the unnecessary things like bluetooth, WiFi, internet-connected widgets or reducing the brightness. He also said that his Acer smartphone is using Polymer battery. Is it true?


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 19, 2014)

creamtown said:


> I heard my friend has installed some antivirus to this phone. I know that most of average mid-end smartphones can only last around 3 to 5 hours when playing intense games in the row, with the exception of moto G of course.
> 
> My friend actually doesn't really know quite well about smartphone. That's why he asked me. But when i recommended him Moto G, he was being smart ass and said that he didn't like Motorola phone. LMAO!!  Even after explaining to him about how great and awesome this phone, especially its battery life, my friend still wanted to buy either K-Touch and even Polymer smartphones. WTF!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tell him to root his phone and try some other roms. |If this problem is still happening your friend is doing some thing wrong like playing heavy games last just 3 to 4 hours or using all apps and left it open or some other stuff. This phone can easly handle a day or two with heavy user like mine who is always chatting on Viber, Whatsapp and skype for video calls.


----------



## creamtown (Mar 20, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> tell him to root his phone and try some other roms. |If this problem is still happening your friend is doing some thing wrong like playing heavy games last just 3 to 4 hours or using all apps and left it open or some other stuff. This phone can easly handle a day or two with heavy user like mine who is always chatting on Viber, Whatsapp and skype for video calls.

Click to collapse



Yes dude - that's what so weird about his phone. Before he bought this phone, he said that the phone was the only one that he could find at the entire stores in the mall. He also said that this phone was so old in the stores shelf, maybe no one was interested to buy this phone. According to him, every time he goes to his office, the phone still has around 77% of battery life, but then it drains really fast and it remains only 5% even when he doesn't use this phone. And that's so weird. Okay then, i'll tell him to root his phone in the future and inform him that other users of this phone seem don't have any problem with its battery life.

--------------------------------------

my blog


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 20, 2014)

creamtown said:


> Yes dude - that's what so weird about his phone. Before he bought this phone, he said that the phone was the only one that he could find at the entire stores in the mall. He also said that this phone was so old in the stores shelf, maybe no one was interested to buy this phone. According to him, every time he goes to his office, the phone still has around 77% of battery life, but then it drains really fast and it remains only 5% even when he doesn't use this phone. And that's so weird. Okay then, i'll tell him to root his phone in the future and inform him that other users of this phone seem don't have any problem with its battery life.

Click to collapse



Well how you describe his position. His phone wont get into deep sleep. tell him to log on and describe his problem. I or even no one can help if we dont know what he is doing with his phone.


----------



## creamtown (Mar 21, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> Well how you describe his position. His phone wont get into deep sleep. tell him to log on and describe his problem. I or even no one can help if we dont know what he is doing with his phone.

Click to collapse



Hopefully, the next Saturday, he will drop by to my house to ask me check his phone, then i'll share to you about the exact condition of his phone. I will also check the battery, if it is fat then i suspect the battery will need to be replaced and he bought it as a used phone, not in the new condition.


----------



## mark-kirby (Mar 21, 2014)

creamtown said:


> Hopefully, the next Saturday, he will drop by to my house to ask me check his phone, then i'll share to you about the exact condition of his phone. I will also check the battery, if it is fat then i suspect the battery will need to be replaced and he bought it as a used phone, not in the new condition.

Click to collapse



Also it would help alot if you took a screen shot of his battery stats, you can find them in settings, and post it here.


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 23, 2014)

ok guys here is a new rom oppo ColorOs fr the liquid e2.
i fixed some things and added miui tones and other tones too the rom.







link:https://mega.co.nz/#!JMBSRBgS!HskjAl5sE7UHnnen5Lnh3Gm98B2qsv8yyuxRUcd2lyU

my own screenshots : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ddvxmk713qeiyuz/BVe-h5ZdmE/ColorOs%20v2.3%20screens


----------



## creamtown (Mar 23, 2014)

mark-kirby said:


> Also it would help alot if you took a screen shot of his battery stats, you can find them in settings, and post it here.

Click to collapse



Too bad my friend didn't drop by yesterday maybe he was really busy with his job lately. Anyway, according to him, he already fixed the problem. He said that the battery life of his phone now has improved significantly, now he already know how to force close all the running apps in the memory/background. The battery life of his phone now can last around 18 hours in the whole day. 

I think it's because he is not a power user and he hasn't installed many apps on his phone because it's still new. And he is also not a big fan of smartphone games, maybe for now, but in the future he probably will change his mind. Anyway guys, can you all recommend to me the best apps to improve the battery life of my friend's Acer Liquid phone? Not to mention, all the useful apps that you want to be installed on my friend's phone. 

Thanks


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## creamtown (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi guys, i finally have managed to get the hands on of my friend's smartphone just a while ago. Wow. that phone is really awesome. Really. I really like the material used on this phone. I also love how fast and fluid the experience of this phone. The screen also looks really sharp, especially when i set the brightness to high. Everything just looks so crisp. 

Anyway, according to me friend, he usually manages to get around 18 hours or one day battery life if he only uses it in normal usage, like browsing the web, watching some videos, listening to music, playing simple games. 

But this only happens in one condition, and that is if he forces close the running apps that he already opened earlier. For example, if he plays game or open music player, he had to force close those apps through (Setting > Manage apps > All running apps > sort by size). 

However, the weird thing is, even he already force close those apps, he only manages to get around 1 hour of battery life when he plays some games in hardcore usage without resting the screen. 

So what's happening to his phone guys? Does anything wrong happen on his phone? Is that normal?


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 24, 2014)

creamtown said:


> Hi guys, i finally have managed to get the hands on of my friend's smartphone just a while ago. Wow. that phone is really awesome. Really. I really like the material used on this phone. I also love how fast and fluid the experience of this phone. The screen also looks really sharp, especially when i set the brightness to high. Everything just looks so crisp.
> 
> Anyway, according to me friend, he usually manages to get around 18 hours or one day battery life if he only uses it in normal usage, like browsing the web, watching some videos, listening to music, playing simple games.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is nothing happening to his phone. Its oke and working fine so give it back to him. tell him one thing from me Its a phone with a little battry if he want hardcore games buy a console or what ever . his phone is working totally fine but he aint . Its totally normal if you are going crazy with all the apps opend and gaming and other stuff battry would not last for an hour. but his normal usage goes for 18h to 1 day. The solution is dont play games on it simple. or close some heavy apps before playing heavy games on it.

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




snakekiller said:


> ok guys here is a new rom oppo ColorOs fr the liquid e2.
> i fixed some things and added miui tones and other tones too the rom.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a good port , but try making it faster and stable for daily use.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




snakekiller said:


> Yes im a rom developer.
> I maked these androlium rom better off the original.
> This rom is posted on frandroid its a french forum for the liquid e2.
> There you see som roms i made.and info on this rom

Click to collapse



dus gij hebt AndoIium rom gemaakt ????????????? zedde zekker van ?


----------



## _sanderb (Mar 25, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> ok guys here is a new rom oppo ColorOs fr the liquid e2.
> i fixed some things and added miui tones and other tones too the rom.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ziet er goed uit ! - looks good!

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## creamtown (Mar 25, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> There is nothing happening to his phone. Its oke and working fine so give it back to him. tell him one thing from me Its a phone with a little battry if he want hardcore games buy a console or what ever . his phone is working totally fine but he aint . Its totally normal if you are going crazy with all the apps opend and gaming and other stuff battry would not last for an hour. but his normal usage goes for 18h to 1 day. The solution is dont play games on it simple. or close some heavy apps before playing heavy games on it.

Click to collapse




Do you have any recommended app that has a job to force close all the apps without being bothered to go to the setting > manage apps? I mean, the app that is like the "task manager" on pc that can show all the running apps and close any specific app.


----------



## _sanderb (Mar 26, 2014)

creamtown said:


> Do you have any recommended app that has a job to force close all the apps without being bothered to go to the setting > manage apps? I mean, the app that is like the "task manager" on pc that can show all the running apps and close any specific app.

Click to collapse



long press the back button and swipe an app to the left or to the right to close the app

Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ahmyani (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks


----------



## creamtown (Mar 26, 2014)

_sanderb said:


> long press the back button and swipe an app to the left or to the right to close the app
> 
> Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But that only wipes off the history, not forces close the actual apps. I already tried that and the app was still active. Can you recommend me the apps that can save the battery life or the app that is like "Task Manager" on PC where we can force close the apps that are running in the background.


----------



## ahmyani (Mar 26, 2014)

use rambooster app, this nice application. I use this application only one touch to close applications running. long press icon on the taskbar to see running applications, such as task manager on pc.

Sent from my V370 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ahmyani (Mar 26, 2014)

like this..

Sent from my V370 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 26, 2014)

creamtown said:


> Do you have any recommended app that has a job to force close all the apps without being bothered to go to the setting > manage apps? I mean, the app that is like the "task manager" on pc that can show all the running apps and close any specific app.

Click to collapse



Use battery doctor app for saving more juice and use Clean master for every thing else use cm security for for viruses or threats . Clean master has every thing you required.


----------



## skampsta (Mar 26, 2014)

*re-root after adjusting internal storage*

Hi,

Noob question here. If you want to re-root your device so you can use apps like banking (where root cloak etc.don't work) after using the "AcerV370RE.apk" to expand the internal storage, does the internal storage get reset back to the factory default? This is a great phone, but the internal memory is a bit of a pain 

Thanks!


----------



## ahmyani (Mar 27, 2014)

skampsta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Noob question here. If you want to re-root your device so you can use apps like banking (where root cloak etc.don't work) after using the "AcerV370RE.apk" to expand the internal storage, does the internal storage get reset back to the factory default? This is a great phone, but the internal memory is a bit of a pain
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse




dont worry, it can be returned to the factory settings, internal storage remains unchanged until you change back the default size of the internal storage with acev370RE.

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------




_sanderb said:


> ziet er goed uit ! - looks good!
> 
> Sent from my V370 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



how to change clock and signal potition or hide on the taskbar?


----------



## creamtown (Mar 27, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> Use battery doctor app for saving more juice and use Clean master for every thing else use cm security for for viruses or threats . Clean master has every thing you required.

Click to collapse



Dude, about Clean master, does this app always do the automatic updates with internet connection (just like antivirus), i think my friend won't like this app because he hates automatic updates. That's also why he had to disable all the apps like Google Play Store, Google maps, Google Chrome, etc.


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 27, 2014)

creamtown said:


> Dude, about Clean master, does this app always do the automatic updates with internet connection (just like antivirus), i think my friend won't like this app because he hates automatic updates. That's also why he had to disable all the apps like Google Play Store, Google maps, Google Chrome, etc.

Click to collapse



updates are becuase an app has an bug or problem and the owner of the app fixed it thats why you get update and your friend can disable automatic updates how hard it is ??????? he dont deserve any smartphone at all. your friend is very rare he needs to start usgin Nokia 3310 thats best for him. I helped you alot i told you the solution if he dont want it thats his problem not mine. he needs to use these apps to see what this app does i am not going to explain every thing for him.

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




ahmyani said:


> dont worry, it can be returned to the factory settings, internal storage remains unchanged until you change back the default size of the internal storage with acev370RE.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try finding it on your own here on XDA.


----------



## creamtown (Mar 27, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> updates are becuase an app has an bug or problem and the owner of the app fixed it thats why you get update and your friend can disable automatic updates how hard it is ??????? he dont deserve any smartphone at all. your friend is very rare he needs to start usgin Nokia 3310 thats best for him. I helped you alot i told you the solution if he dont want it thats his problem not mine. he needs to use these apps to see what this app does i am not going to explain every thing for him..

Click to collapse



Dude.. we are on the same page.  To be honest, it's really hard to give him advice dude. It's always really frustrating for me. But i have to give you all thanks for all of your helps here. I think i don't want to go further in this thread.


----------



## enkudo (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Acer Liquid E2 Duo owner, 

Happy to be there and share E2 experience with you all


----------



## ahmyani (Mar 27, 2014)

Rom ColorOs for ALE2, speaker above the rear camera does not work, no surround. did you know that?

Sent from my Acer V370 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 27, 2014)

@ahmyani thx for telling that.
Here is a fix for enable the 2 speakers. 
https://mega.co.nz/#!IZNWWZYJ!cTPQQSWpBJJIV7NxECH7rid7Jflvz9gSFXv30lln41k

I changed the libaudio file with rootexplorer and rebooted the phone and now the 2 speakers works perfect 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Acer V370 met Tapatalk


----------



## skampsta (Mar 28, 2014)

ahmyani said:


> dont worry, it can be returned to the factory settings, internal storage remains unchanged until you change back the default size of the internal storage with acev370RE.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for confirming. As I've never done this before, what I want to do is:

1) Root my stock android (Acer latest build)
2) Adjust the data partitions (as per http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381298&highlight=internal+memory&page=16 - sorry, forum rules won't let me post links yet).
3) Reroot back to stock with the updated data partition  - (as per http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47253374#post47253374)

Do I need to do all of the steps in 3) in order to restore root? 

As I'm not planning on changing the stock Android at all on my phone do I still need to flash the stock rom? 

Can I just use superSU to unroot the device and I'll be back to where I started? 

Do I need to reset a "flash counter" or is this not applicable to Acers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahmyani (Mar 28, 2014)

skampsta said:


> Thanks for confirming. As I've never done this before, what I want to do is:
> 
> 1) Root my stock android (Acer latest build)
> 2) Adjust the data partitions (as per http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381298&highlight=internal+memory&page=16 - sorry, forum rules won't let me post links yet).
> ...

Click to collapse



Unroot can be done with the superSU or Ota root keeper.
my advice if you do not want to lose the warranty, you can flash the stock rom using the original tools from Acer, unroot through superSU or Ota root keeper is not ensure your smartphone will get a warranty.
dont forget to change back the stock partition.


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## spannernick (Mar 30, 2014)

I am after a logo for my site if anyone is interested,the site is for the Acer Liquid E2 and Duo and for putting all the mods and roms in one place and its in english too.. If you are interested in helping with the site in any way contact me on here..thanks for looking...

Here is the site http://ale2.juniorwebdevsnet.co.uk feedback welcome I made this for you lot anyway.NEW URL for it now..
Thanks goes to all the people that have made roms and stuff for this great phone,just a shame it has so little memory(but there is a app that sorts that now..  )..


----------



## Lloyd Irving (Mar 31, 2014)

*My Internal Phone storage is always full*

Each time I power off my acer liquid e2,My internal storage is always full.Before power off,my free space is still 650MB.I don't know what the reason.I have tried to wipe all data.It worked for a day but after I shut it down again,It full again.My acer Liquid E2 used Scorpi0 Rom.I don't want to reset my internal storage each day.


----------



## spannernick (Mar 31, 2014)

Lloyd Irving said:


> Each time I power off my acer liquid e2,My internal storage is always full.Before power off,my free space is still 650MB.I don't know what the reason.I have tried to wipe all data.It worked for a day but after I shut it down again,It full again.My acer Liquid E2 used Scorpi0 Rom.I don't want to reset my internal storage each day.

Click to collapse



Yes I had this problem,It seems to use the internal memory at fist boot for some reason not sd card,make sure all the apps are on sd card that need to be or you can a) use link2sd,I am not going to tel you haw to use it,you will have to look it up,this stops the problem untill you reboot the phone..b)use the merory changer apk it give you more memory but only if you are using a sd card. http://ale2.juniorwebdevsnet.co.uk/apps/forums/topics/show/12743684-tutorial-liquid-e2-data-partition-to-extend-its-1-5-2-2-5gb

Hope this helps..

Need anymore help just ask..

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

Hi all..
Would anyone like this rom imported to the ALE2 but it will not be CM10.1 I will have to use Gen1 instead,I will only do it if people want it cos I don't want to wast my time,
Its a 5 in 1 rom btw.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43314851#post43314851


----------



## Arrowblue (Apr 1, 2014)

spannernick said:


> Yes I had this problem,It seems to use the internal memory at fist boot for some reason not sd card,make sure all the apps are on sd card that need to be or you can a) use link2sd,I am not going to tel you haw to use it,you will have to look it up,this stops the problem untill you reboot the phone..b)use the merory changer apk it give you more memory but only if you are using a sd card. http://liquide2.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/12743684-tutorial-liquid-e2-data-partition-to-extend-its-1-5-2-2-5gb
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey,,

go for ALE2 !!!!! and plz do make an extra thread for your rom . Here is all mixed up and no one knows who ported which rom !


----------



## mark-kirby (Apr 2, 2014)

spannernick said:


> Yes I had this problem,It seems to use the internal memory at fist boot for some reason not sd card,make sure all the apps are on sd card that need to be or you can a) use link2sd,I am not going to tel you haw to use it,you will have to look it up,this stops the problem untill you reboot the phone..b)use the merory changer apk it give you more memory but only if you are using a sd card. http://liquide2.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/12743684-tutorial-liquid-e2-data-partition-to-extend-its-1-5-2-2-5gb
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I too would love to see and trty a new rom :good:


----------



## gustafo (Apr 2, 2014)

I have the E2 duo, when somebody is calling me and i try to answer the lock swipe key freezes up and i am unable to answer the call, this is happening when the phone has been idle for a while, i got onto acer and they said to do a factory reset which i did and the problem was still there, so they then said to send the phone back for repair,

so they sent the phone back after repair saying that they re-installed the software and it will be fine now but the problem is still there, tis very frustrating when unable to answer the calls,

Anybody having the same problem?


----------



## alessa (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello

Its possible to post the patch 13 mpx ? Thanks


----------



## spannernick (Apr 2, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> hey,,
> 
> go for ALE2 !!!!! and plz do make an extra thread for your rom . Here is all mixed up and no one knows who ported which rom !

Click to collapse



I will try to add most of the roms to the new site,I will post the rom in a new thread once its done and the link will be on the new site too..
I am working on a new rom at the moment called MIMIC S4 V1 it a S4 only LOOK A LIKEY rom..

If anyone whats to add a rom to the forum on the site go ahead..


----------



## mrrog (Apr 3, 2014)

Just tried to root this device (duo) again, was previously rooted but returned to stock using 'blackyroot' method, and then allowed to update to 032 version software. But now using motochopper downloads superSU and another couple of packages, then fails a package and aborts,

any ideas?

EDIT: superuser tells me 'no SU binary installed' ?


----------



## Arrowblue (Apr 3, 2014)

mrrog said:


> Just tried to root this device (duo) again, was previously rooted but returned to stock using 'blackyroot' method, and then allowed to update to 032 version software. But now using motochopper downloads superSU and another couple of packages, then fails a package and aborts,
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: superuser tells me 'no SU binary installed' ?

Click to collapse



mate you dont have root thats why its saying that you dont have su binary installed.


----------



## Perpatoura (Apr 14, 2014)

*Prevent accidental reboots*

Anyone else having accidental reboots with the phone in the pocket? 
Happens to me all the time and I searched for a method to disable the reboot that happens by pressing the power button for a few seconds. I found that this is possible by editing a keylayout file in system --> usr --> keylayout. Specifically this entry has to be editet: KEY 116 POWER WAKE --> KEY 116 POWER

But I dont know which file has to be edited, the following files have the entry KEY 116:

mtk.kpd.kl
hid-keyboard.kl
generic.kl

If anyone knows I would be grateful to hear, I really dont want to try by error in this case.


----------



## spannernick (Apr 14, 2014)

Perpatoura said:


> Anyone else having accidental reboots with the phone in the pocket?
> Happens to me all the time and I searched for a method to disable the reboot that happens by pressing the power button for a few seconds. I found that this is possible by editing a keylayout file in system --> usr --> keylayout. Specifically this entry has to be editet: KEY 116 POWER WAKE --> KEY 116 POWER
> 
> But I dont know which file has to be edited, the following files have the entry KEY 116:
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you try one and see what happens,its the only way you will find out,make sure you make a copy of the file first before you edit it.
When I press the power button mine don't restart and it don't come up with restart in the options anyway,I am using a custom rom I am making,I will be uploading it soon to share its a S4 look A like rom its called MIMIC S4..

EDIT: I did hold it down for about 10 sec then it restarted..


----------



## Perpatoura (Apr 14, 2014)

spannernick said:


> Why don't you try one and see what happens,its the only way you will find out,make sure you make a copy of the file first before you edit it.
> When I press the power button mine don't restart and it don't come up with restart in the options anyway,I am using a custom rom I am making,I will be uploading it soon to share its a S4 look A like rom its called MIMIC S4..

Click to collapse



You have to press it for about 5-6 seconds long to restart.
I just fear that I somehow could disable the powerbutton at all and the phone wouldnt start after that. Is that even possible? If not I will try out..  
I'm using also a custom Rom (Sc0rpion) but it happened also with the stock Rom.

:good: for your Rom development


----------



## mark-kirby (Apr 15, 2014)

Perpatoura said:


> You have to press it for about 5-6 seconds long to restart.
> I just fear that I somehow could disable the powerbutton at all and the phone wouldnt start after that. Is that even possible? If not I will try out..
> I'm using also a custom Rom (Sc0rpion) but it happened also with the stock Rom.
> 
> :good: for your Rom development

Click to collapse



You should install xposed framework and gravity box, it has options to customize the power menu and if that does not help maby you could look in xposed for another modulo to help.

It is really easy to install and use here is a link to the xda page. http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/framework-xposed-rom-modding-modifying-t1574401


----------



## tegr96 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I love this phone but I'm having a non stable internet connection, whenever the reception is weak and then normal again the internet stops working until I switch it off and on again.

Does anyone have the same problem, I'm on the stock ROM with the latest update 2/Jan/14

The people who are on the custom ROMs, do you have this problem.

Thanks all for reading.


----------



## Perpatoura (May 7, 2014)

mark-kirby said:


> You should install xposed framework and gravity box, it has options to customize the power menu and if that does not help maby you could look in xposed for another modulo to help.
> 
> It is really easy to install and use here is a link to the xda page. http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/framework-xposed-rom-modding-modifying-t1574401

Click to collapse



Tried that but there is no such option..




tegr96 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I love this phone but I'm having a non stable internet connection, whenever the reception is weak and then normal again the internet stops working until I switch it off and on again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



never experienced that, not with the stock rom neither with a custom..


----------



## alvinopandu (May 12, 2014)

Semoga cepet dibikinin rumah baru amin..


----------



## mark-kirby (May 14, 2014)

alvinopandu said:


> Semoga cepet dibikinin rumah baru amin..

Click to collapse



WHAT ? This is a English only forum please could you rewrite your question in English as Google translate just gave a load of nonsense.


----------



## nikagl (May 14, 2014)

mark-kirby said:


> WHAT ? This is a English only forum please could you rewrite your question in English as Google translate just gave a load of nonsense.

Click to collapse



Lol, yeah, that's what I thought. I think he was trying to say he hopes an admin may give the Acer devices it's own section in the forum instead of just a thread in the Q&A section...


----------



## alvinopandu (May 15, 2014)

nikagl said:


> Lol, yeah, that's what I thought. I think he was trying to say he hopes an admin may give the Acer devices it's own section in the forum instead of just a thread in the Q&A section...

Click to collapse



thanks for helping me translate


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## Arrowblue (May 27, 2014)

hey Guys,

I am making a rom for Acer liquid E2 its normally for singel sim version but should work fine on dual too.its stock rom modified for performance and long battery life, fully xposed framekwork with gravitybox Kitkat launcher and much more, it has still some bugs that i need to fix but preety soon i will release it.


----------



## mark-kirby (May 29, 2014)

alvinopandu said:


> thanks for helping me translate

Click to collapse



You can find a full forum for this phone here if you are interested, its  French though so translate it.

http://forum.frandroid.com/forum/673-acer-liquid-e2/


----------



## Arrowblue (Jun 24, 2014)

hey guys,

here is my rom that i made for acer liquid e2 single/dual sim. Check it out and let me know if you guys like it or not.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2791825


----------



## drdedus (Jun 25, 2014)

hello 
i have a problem with my E2 duo
The phone loose the gsm signal even in the center of the town with 1 or 2 of every sim i tried.
The last days the problem become bigger i dont have signal at all except 5 minutes during the day
i noticed the problem with the signal 10 days after the root i made to E2 with kingo root
I dont know if is kingos fault or was meant to be.

i followed this "Restore acer liquid e2"  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518094
but nothing...
(Then I made hard reset and i "think i installed a rom i found in Acer site through official recovery)
after that the phone downloaded the updates but nothing happened the problem is there..

Because i bought this phone from another country Greece->amazon.fr and is difficult to sent it back can i try something without to lose the warranty ?
Do you think a rom or kernel will help?


----------



## Arrowblue (Jun 25, 2014)

drdedus said:


> hello
> i have a problem with my E2 duo
> The phone loose the gsm signal even in the center of the town with 1 or 2 of every sim i tried.
> The last days the problem become bigger i dont have signal at all except 5 minutes during the day
> ...

Click to collapse



idk the exact problem but it can be that your antene ( Radio fr reciver ) in mobile is loose or bad/broken.

Try my rom & check if it solves your problem. if it wont then i need catlogs to see whats going on in there.


----------



## drdedus (Jun 26, 2014)

i want to try another rom and maybe a kernel 
but in case that my problem is not solved i have to send it back to Amazon.fr
can i try the rom without being obvious to service and loose the warranty ?
is that simple to install?

(Aser Greece does not support smart-phones only tablets and laptops and they told me i have to contact with the seller who is amazon.fr
Do you know if i can insist to deliver the phone to Greek agency ?


----------



## Arrowblue (Jun 26, 2014)

drdedus said:


> i want to try another rom and maybe a kernel
> but in case that my problem is not solved i have to send it back to Amazon.fr
> can i try the rom without being obvious to service and loose the warranty ?
> is that simple to install?
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont know any thing about amazon.fr never orderd some thing from there.

but as i said install my rom and see if your problem is solved. What you need is root,Cwm recovery thats all then you can flash my rom to check if the problem is solved or not.


----------



## g0rnex (Jun 28, 2014)

*ext2 partition liquid e2*

hello,

I'm new to this thread. I would like more memory for apps. 
I've read something about partitioning the internal phone memory. I haven't done this before. Also I noticed that there is only 1GB to gain from this method.

*I would rather make an ext2 partition from 2GB on the SD Card to install apps. *
Can't seem to find a thread about this. Has anyone here done this?

*Things I need to know before I try it:*
-Does the Stock ROM support app2sd or Link2sd? 
-Which of the custom roms support app2sd or link2sd?


----------



## Arrowblue (Jun 30, 2014)

DjoeN said:


> Maybe also nice to include: _(Let me know if you preffer not to see this in here!, or Delete it  )_
> *!I know there's a way to swap Internal memory with your SD, but i'm not a big fan of that ! *
> 
> http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/155072-tutoliquid-e2-etendre-sa-partition-data-a-15225go
> ...

Click to collapse





g0rnex said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm new to this thread. I would like more memory for apps.
> I've read something about partitioning the internal phone memory. I haven't done this before. Also I noticed that there is only 1GB to gain from this method.
> ...

Click to collapse



there you go internal memory increase, i did that and got 2.5 gb of internal memory and belive me its more then enough for apps and games.
yeah stock rom support app2sd or link2sd but dont use just increase you internal memory to 2.5 gb then you wont need app2sd or link2sd.

Once you are done flash any rom you like. I also made a rom try it.


----------



## g0rnex (Jul 3, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> there you go internal memory increase, i did that and got 2.5 gb of internal memory and belive me its more then enough for apps and games.
> yeah stock rom support app2sd or link2sd but dont use just increase you internal memory to 2.5 gb then you wont need app2sd or link2sd.
> 
> Once you are done flash any rom you like. I also made a rom try it.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, ill try link2sd first. i'm kinda noob so won't risk to much.

I do got class 10 micro sd so i think speed will still be ok if i use a ext2 partition.


----------



## Arrowblue (Jul 3, 2014)

g0rnex said:


> Thanks man, ill try link2sd first. i'm kinda noob so won't risk to much.
> 
> I do got class 10 micro sd so i think speed will still be ok if i use a ext2 partition.

Click to collapse



link2sd i always got bad thing with it thats why i just increase my internal memory instead of link2sd. try it , it aint so hard


----------



## Ra Vi (Jul 7, 2014)

*Acer Liquid E2 Duo (V370) - No SIM problem!*

Hi. I have a problem with my Acer Liquid E2 Duo (V370). I wanted to try some other ROMs on my phone and got CM on it through Flashtool, while still having the Original ROM. I had followed the tutorial on this forum, flashing the RECOVERY part only, etc, etc.. Download etc went fine and all...When I put the phone on, however, I didn't have carrier signal on neither SIM card. In fact, no sim was being recognised (Plz insert sim kind of message, no service, only emergency). CM was good and working nicely in Recovery. I had left both SIMs in their respective slots during the flash..(if that helps..)...several reboots, removing sim, putting em back, etc...still nothing! Now I thought that maybe a custom ROM might "already have the drivers for the Sim Radio included"... I first flashed my phone with MIUI v4.3.2.4...I followed all the steps Factory/Cache/Dalvik etc..Reboot into MIUI, still no Signal at all!! Everything worked perfectly (wifi, btooth, updates, apps, etc, etc..), except for sim. I tried the "4.3.24 to 4.3.24 OTA patch" too...still nothing! Formatted and wiped and re-installed the whole thing several times...still nothing! I got an update, via wifi, through the System Updater of MIUI..version 4.4.19, i think...downloaded it, but it got stuck on CM (Error 7). I downloaded a another complete MIUI ROM, a more recent one, 4.4xxx (don't remember the version)...still no SIM...I tried another flavor of Android, another custom rom, same thing! Is my phone's "radio" dead? A little help from the Devs would be highly appreciated, as my "phone" is no more than a play-thing right now and I really need it for work...Please help! I will try to flash the original ROM this evening and see what happens. But sincerely, I really like with to stick to the MIUI Rom...It is really fluid and cozy on my phone!


----------



## t-minik (Jul 10, 2014)

DjoeN said:


> Maybe also nice to include: _(Let me know if you preffer not to see this in here!, or Delete it  )_
> *!I know there's a way to swap Internal memory with your SD, but i'm not a big fan of that ! *
> 
> http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/155072-tutoliquid-e2-etendre-sa-partition-data-a-15225go
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi DjoeN

I'm t-minik the "RdS Acer liquid E2" you mention here. 
RdS means "Responsable de section and it's my status on E2 section on Frandroid Forum, it's like a "moderator" in the E2 section.

Please, feel free to add the apk link to download directly, you could do that from the beginning, the more happy user we are, the better it is 
here is the link : https://mega.co.nz/#!wVp3QTIL!cAVGgnLW2mNTMLyIz9MBCGnparYnQ1ZsDc5N64gbM3Q

all credits goes to Meteos from Movilesdualsim forum for his EBR Tweak method !


EDIT // Ra Vi , try to flash your E2 with the flastool original rom, your nvram probably be squished by a bad rom flash.
be carefull of your original rom version or your phone will be bricked for god.
you can find the 1.023.WW.GEN1 version on acer support website, not sure for another version .


----------



## _sanderb (Jul 12, 2014)

*update*

Hey, I recently restored my ALE2 to android 4.2.1, but I can't seem to update. I don't get an update notification and when I check manually it says:
Network coverage
Update service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
Status code: 1004

It says temporarily but it has been doing this for over a week now. Is this a problem of my device or is the update service actually down?
I have restored my phone again because I thought it was my device, but still get the same error


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 12, 2014)

t-minik said:


> Hi DjoeN
> 
> I'm t-minik the "RdS Acer liquid E2" you mention here.
> RdS means "Responsable de section and it's my status on E2 section on Frandroid Forum, it's like a "moderator" in the E2 section.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, changed it on my post 
Pitty enough i don't have a working Acer liquid E2 anymore, but my kids still own each an Acer liquid E2 (Single sim)
I dropped my Acer liquid E2 and it hung, after pulling the batt. it didn't startup anymore, seems to be death. :/ 
I just keep it for spare parts in case i need something for the ones from my kids


----------



## Ra Vi (Jul 13, 2014)

*Phone finally working!!!*

[/QUOTE] EDIT // Ra Vi , try to flash your E2 with the flastool original rom, your nvram probably be squished by a bad rom flash.
be carefull of your original rom version or your phone will be bricked for god.
you can find the 1.023.WW.GEN1 version on acer support website, not sure for another version .[/QUOTE]


Hi t-minik...Thanks for the reply. In fact, the same day I posted this, I flashed my E2 completely with the 1.023.WW.GEN1 rom from the Acer website using flashtool and got both sim radios to finally work. But then, I got another problem, which I didn't expect at all : INVALID IMEI!!!!! After some searching, I found an answer to my problem: the "A+EMGR*****..." hack in Eng method and it all worked just fine, both sims got network and my data package was working too!!!  So, I flashed MIUI on top of the original Acer ROM, used the same IMEI hack and...hehe...I now have MIUI fully working on my phone now!!! 

Everything works just fine now, including wifi, Google Play, WCDMA, etc, etc... Just a small hick, though...I still have the "NvRam warning: Err = 0x10" in my wifi scanned network list...dunno how to get it out... Am just ignoring it, as long as everything is ok! Cheers... :good:


----------



## marcoosanna (Jul 13, 2014)

*Installing CM11 on V370*

Sorry, i've a question. i tried to flash the CM11 Porting by CWM but the flashing was aborted. To flash this rom what CWM's version is required? I read that for the CM11 is necessary the CWM6.0.4.5, but i haven't found this version of recovery for acer v370. Is there anyone who has flashed this rom?


----------



## gabe4you (Jul 16, 2014)

*Deleting Lock Screen Pages*

How to remove those pages from the lock screen? Thanks


----------



## AdityaPrayudi (Jul 17, 2014)

marcoosanna said:


> Sorry, i've a question. i tried to flash the CM11 Porting by CWM but the flashing was aborted. To flash this rom what CWM's version is required? I read that for the CM11 is necessary the CWM6.0.4.5, but i haven't found this version of recovery for acer v370. Is there anyone who has flashed this rom?

Click to collapse



You need modded twrp with selinux. Check here pals http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2762402


----------



## ballcat (Jul 17, 2014)

me too

i doing this for a week

guess acer shutdown the ota server ???

costdown ?????

Orz 






_sanderb said:


> Hey, I recently restored my ALE2 to android 4.2.1, but I can't seem to update. I don't get an update notification and when I check manually it says:
> Network coverage
> Update service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
> Status code: 1004
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## _sanderb (Jul 18, 2014)

ballcat said:


> me too
> 
> i doing this for a week
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I think so too, I sent a question to them to ask what is going on and how to fix it, but they only seem to tell me to do a factory reset or try to update on another network. None of those options are working tough


----------



## frib981 (Jul 23, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> hey guys,
> 
> here is my rom that i made for acer liquid e2 single/dual sim. Check it out and let me know if you guys like it or not.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2791825

Click to collapse



Hi, I just installed your ROM and I like it. Just one thing: I get an error in the OTA updater everytime that i check. It says "Invalid ROM (zhn1438) & device (c11) combo!". Is it normal? Otherwise, how can I fix it?

Thanks in advance for your work!


----------



## nikagl (Jul 23, 2014)

What device did you try to install it on? What version rom do you have now?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E380 met Tapatalk


----------



## frib981 (Jul 23, 2014)

nikagl said:


> What device did you try to install it on? What version rom do you have now?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn E380 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, just installed the version V1 from the other thread. On Acer Liquid E2 duo.


----------



## Arrowblue (Jul 24, 2014)

frib981 said:


> Hi, I just installed your ROM and I like it. Just one thing: I get an error in the OTA updater everytime that i check. It says "Invalid ROM (zhn1438) & device (c11) combo!". Is it normal? Otherwise, how can I fix it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your work!

Click to collapse



hey ,,

i implemented ota updater but i am not supporting it right now. it will be fix in V2.


----------



## Shreps (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, a Quick post to let you know guys, I compiled CWM 6.0.5.0 for E2 :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...compatible-t2830620/post54451639#post54451639
@Blackyx007 maybe could be added in OP 

I'm now trying to make a clean Device Tree + a KK Kernel in order to build KK AOSP Rom easyly 
https://github.com/Shr3ps

Cheers,

Shreps


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 30, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Hi, a Quick post to let you know guys, I compiled CWM 6.0.5.0 for E2 :
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...compatible-t2830620/post54451639#post54451639
> @Blackyx007 maybe could be added in OP
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice to see there is still development going on for this device 
Although my Liquid E2 died a few weeks back still looking once in a while to see this great device gets the attention it deserves


----------



## kirilll (Aug 2, 2014)

*Problem with acer liquid e2 duo*

hello, i really need some help please, I bought the new acer liquid e2, but i don't know what's going on.. the touchscreen just stop working..and freeze, when i remove the back cover of the phone the touch screen works, but when it with the cover on touch screen just stop work , has anyone had a problem like this? sorry for my bad english


----------



## wendigous (Aug 10, 2014)

I got an acer liquid e2 on 4.2.2jb,there is a threat that says i should root it using kingo root but it doesn't work,after the phone restart i check and is not rooted,can someone help?how can i make it work? 

Sent from my V370 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shreps (Aug 10, 2014)

wendigous said:


> I got an acer liquid e2 on 4.2.2jb,there is a threat that says i should root it using kingo root but it doesn't work,after the phone restart i check and is not rooted,can someone help?how can i make it work?
> 
> Sent from my V370 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try Framaroot, or flash my CWM + SuperSU ZIP


----------



## wendigous (Aug 16, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Try Framaroot, or flash my CWM + SuperSU ZIP

Click to collapse



thanks for reply,framaroot didn't work,idk where i found a chinesse rooter and i used that one and it worked ^_^


----------



## bluezet (Aug 17, 2014)

wendigous said:


> thanks for reply,framaroot didn't work,idk where i found a chinesse rooter and i used that one and it worked ^_^

Click to collapse



can you give me a link to that chinese rooter? i have the same problem that you had.


----------



## Arrowblue (Aug 18, 2014)

bluezet said:


> can you give me a link to that chinese rooter? i have the same problem that you had.

Click to collapse



that chinese rooter is Vroot search it on google.


----------



## korin_ro (Aug 21, 2014)

*Samflare V6 for Acer Liquid E2*

Hi,

I'm kind of new around and because of that I couldn't post this question on the ROM Developer thread. 

Does anybody know if I can install this ROM (Samflare V6) on my Acer Liquid E2 (V370), because for samflare V5 there was a porting to Acer and I don't know if this one (for Micromax A116) would work directly or someone should port it first ?

Thank you very much,


----------



## Arrowblue (Sep 13, 2014)

korin_ro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm kind of new around and because of that I couldn't post this question on the ROM Developer thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it is ported to v370 yes than you can install it otherwise don't try it.wrong rom can hard brick your device

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chaussettdeguerr (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello everybody.
I have two liquid E2, one with single sim and rom build ACER_AV061_V370_1.006.00_WW_GEN1s android 4.2.2, and another with double sim and rom build ACER_AV061_V370_1.032.00_WW_GEN1 .

I'd like to root them. And install custom roms .
I've read a lot in the forum, but i'm very newbie and english is another difficulty for me.
could you affirm me i must follow this tread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518094 and first restore to previous android version before rooting, or can i directly install a rom without rooting ?

Which custom rom do you advise me to install ? The same rom for the two phones ?

thank you for any help
sorry for my poor english
best regards


----------



## Arrowblue (Oct 28, 2014)

chaussettdeguerr said:


> Hello everybody.
> I have two liquid E2, one with single sim and rom build ACER_AV061_V370_1.006.00_WW_GEN1s android 4.2.2, and another with double sim and rom build ACER_AV061_V370_1.032.00_WW_GEN1 .
> 
> I'd like to root them. And install custom roms .
> ...

Click to collapse



for root use Vroot search on google install it and root your both devices, you need Cwm recovery or any custom recovery to install rom or kernel.so first root your device then install cwm recovery or advanced stock kernel that has already cwm recovery or install them manually.


----------



## _sanderb (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys! 
I don't have my acer liquid e2 anymore because it broke, but I was wondering, has it already received an KitKat update?

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ccteste (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi!
I really need some help!
I did everything as it said in the tutorial, but on step 14, the system freezes showing acer logo and doesn't boot. I'm a newbie to this stuff and I'm completely lost.
Any help is highly appreciated!

Thanks! 
Catia


----------



## Arrowblue (Nov 2, 2014)

_sanderb said:


> Hey guys!
> I don't have my acer liquid e2 anymore because it broke, but I was wondering, has it already received an KitKat update?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



nopes it did not recived any kitkat updates over the air.But there are some unofficials build of kitkat.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------




ccteste said:


> Hi!
> I really need some help!
> I did everything as it said in the tutorial, but on step 14, the system freezes showing acer logo and doesn't boot. I'm a newbie to this stuff and I'm completely lost.
> Any help is highly appreciated!
> ...

Click to collapse



you got a bootloop.What you can do is find stock rom of Acer liquid E2 and flash it on your mobile,But before you do any thing at all install Recovery on your mobile like cwm or twrp than you can flash any rom you like and your mobile should work again.


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## _sanderb (Nov 3, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> nopes it did not recived any kitkat updates over the air.But there are some unofficials build of kitkat.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------

Click to collapse



Hm okay, what a shame acer didn't push out an official update. But nice to see some development going on


Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skyrider (Nov 9, 2014)

I think the "custom kernel" can be removed from this thread.. Seeing the thread is closed and the first post has been erased.


----------



## Blackyx007 (Nov 9, 2014)

Skyrider said:


> I think the "custom kernel" can be removed from this thread.. Seeing the thread is closed and the first post has been erased.

Click to collapse



Done 

Sent from my LG-V500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skyrider (Nov 9, 2014)

Blackyx007 said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Gracias. From what I've learned though, there's a french forum out there that seems to be dedicated to the acer liquid e2 as well (sub-forum). It has tons of kernels listed, from stock older versions to 2 custom kernel versions and a CM 11 kernel. It's a shame english is not allowed there, plus it might be quite helpful for it to be on XDA.. but, I assume the custom kernel(s) would be the work and or part of the french dev team over there.


----------



## chaussettdeguerr (Nov 11, 2014)

Arrowblue said:


> for root use Vroot search on google install it and root your both devices, you need Cwm recovery or any custom recovery to install rom or kernel.so first root your device then install cwm recovery or advanced stock kernel that has already cwm recovery or install them manually.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help and for all the threads on this forum.

I rooted my first single sim device with framaroot and used barahir exploit, it worked like a charm.
installed vcom drivers on my win8.1 system after the trick to install unsigned drivers.
installed sp flashtool last 5 version, downloaded cwm 6030 package and flashed the recovery with windows as well.
Downloaded custom androIum 2.1 firmware to my sd card and flashed it successfully with my new recovery.
AndroIum updated itself with ota to last version.
I'm testing this AndroIum OS and it seem very nice.
If i can help some newbie like me, pm me please and i'll try to help.
Best regards and sorry for my poor english .


----------



## CrazyChaos (Nov 16, 2014)

chaussettdeguerr said:


> Thanks for your help and for all the threads on this forum.
> 
> I rooted my first single sim device with framaroot and used barahir exploit, it worked like a charm.
> installed vcom drivers on my win8.1 system after the trick to install unsigned drivers.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your post gives me confidence of rooting the Acer Liquid E2 with framaroot. My sister in law needs more storage.


----------



## Arrowblue (Nov 17, 2014)

chaussettdeguerr said:


> Thanks for your help and for all the threads on this forum.
> 
> I rooted my first single sim device with framaroot and used barahir exploit, it worked like a charm.
> installed vcom drivers on my win8.1 system after the trick to install unsigned drivers.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your english is good so dont sorry about it bro. :good:

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------




CrazyChaos said:


> Your post gives me confidence of rooting the Acer Liquid E2 with framaroot. My sister in law needs more storage.

Click to collapse



You should root your device. i have like 8 smartphones you know what i did first when i recive my mobile?? i rooted my device. I dont have Acer liquid E2 now but still root gives you more than an stock rom.I made a rom too but that rom is just for speed and longer battery.So root your device and do what you wana do with it


----------



## gipsea (Nov 25, 2014)

*unused internal memory*

Hi everybody.
As probably all of use who has an acer v370 we have faced the situation the the int. Memory of 4gb is parted and half of it is not used from the system.
I did search appropriate topic in this forum but couldn't find an answer.

I dont feel a need of use a specific rom unless this is the only solution. Has anybody have a solution or advices?

Thanks


----------



## Arrowblue (Nov 25, 2014)

gipsea said:


> Hi everybody.
> As probably all of use who has an acer v370 we have faced the situation the the int. Memory of 4gb is parted and half of it is not used from the system.
> I did search appropriate topic in this forum but couldn't find an answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there is solution in this thread so you can make a bigger partition to install more app on it. just search this thread bro.


----------



## gipsea (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for your hint.
I did go through the whole tread and i find reference to internal memory matters on few posts (100, 156, 168, 179, 269, 273)

Strangely enough my internal memory has the following setting 
2.35gb currently used by the system and 1.65 spare internal memory not used at all unless I switch my storage memory from sd -> internal.

Total internal memory is 4gb

Using root explorer under /storage I have:
Sdcard0 (my actual sd card 32gb)
Sdcard1 (1.6gb empty partition visible if I connect to a pc with usb)

To make it short there is an empty internal partition and a partition full used as /

Is there then any way I can mount/use the free partition?
From linux I know I can access the fstab but that's all

Any other suggestion?

Thanks a lot

Gipsea

Sent from my V370 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrog (Jan 16, 2015)

*122MB update*

popped up on my rooted E2 duo this morning, failed with an 'assert' problem

couldn't get any info from Acer,

don't want to revert back to stock if its a minor update,

anybody know what its for, or maybe its just a glitch with my device?


----------



## t-minik (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi

maybe you can try to install ota again after temp. unrooting with ota rootkeeper ?


----------



## mrrog (Jan 16, 2015)

thanks for the response, from experience unrooting does not help, you have to go back to stock and update from scratch, my real question was if anybody knew what the update was for, from an Italian website it does not look like a kitkat, lollipop or memory partition upgrade


----------



## Shreps (Jan 16, 2015)

mrrog said:


> thanks for the response, from experience unrooting does not help, you have to go back to stock and update from scratch, my real question was if anybody knew what the update was for, from an Italian website it does not look like a kitkat, lollipop or memory partition upgrade

Click to collapse



It's drivers update : graphic, ril, modem, etc.

Envoyé de mon A1-840FHD en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mrrog (Jan 22, 2015)

*1.035*



Shreps said:


> It's drivers update : graphic, ril, modem, etc.
> 
> Envoyé de mon A1-840FHD en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



on the frandroid site there appears to be a rar for 1.035, any ideas how to load this, i assumed it would be with sp flash tool, but can find no scatter file,

?


----------



## mrrog (Jan 23, 2015)

sorted


----------



## runmo (Jan 29, 2015)

hello I don't want to do anything stupid so I could use your help please. What custom roms can be used for de liquid e2 solo sim version please (if possible kitkat version), thank you


----------



## Tdesut (Jan 29, 2015)

*HELP ME!!*

Hello everyone
Me and my sister both own a acer liquid e2 single sim but a known problem of these phones is that the memory for apps (i think it's called ROM) is only 1gb out of the 4gb the phone has so it constantly keeps saying: 'phone memory is full' it's very iritating because i only have facebook and snapchat installed and i always clear cache so i want to be able to install more apps on my phone or sd card but i don't know how i can extend that memory or make a bigger partition. i tried to root it but i don't know if it worked the only thing i know is, Kingo says it's rooted, my wallpaper is reset when i restart my phone but i am not able to move every app to the sd card ( it thought that was possible when i rooted it). i'm new to rooting so if someone could give me a very detailed manual, it would help me out very very very much. Im a belgian boy of 16 so if you can answer in dutch, that's even better 
Thanks in advance


----------



## zeusbt (Feb 3, 2015)

*help*



Blackyx007 said:


> 1) since I'm using the single Sim version as well I can confirm it works flawless
> 2) a couple weeks ago Acer removed the restore application but luckily I downloaded it and put it on my drop box so I'll send you the link to the file (only for the single Sim version)
> 3) the application mentioned will Repair the room without losing any data and if needed it will completely restore the stock ROM
> 4) the application restores the ROM to the global single Sim version rom
> ...

Click to collapse




hy. i need acer restore application for Acer_AV061_V370_1.008.00_EMEA_3UKs version (single sim)
tnx


----------



## natarau (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi!
On my e2 duo I had the EMEA CSM rom version and wanted to upgrade to GEN1.
I flashed it successfully with SP flash tool, but the phone got bricked after. It only vibrates once and does not boot. Now I cannot even reinstall anything with SP Flash tool, due to error BROM ERROR : S_FT_ENABLE_DRAM_FAIL (4032).
I must also mention that I had the partitions size changed with that APK for E2 duo, as I need more space for apks. 
Any help to fix my bricked phone? At least where can I find a CSM rom version for download?


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## natarau (Feb 15, 2015)

fixed


----------



## huetorvega (Mar 14, 2015)

mrrog said:


> sorted

Click to collapse



Hi mrrog, how did you solve it?


----------



## mrrog (Mar 15, 2015)

i finally used an image posted by vache on the frandroid site, post 32

http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/212749-rom-stock-1035-acer/page-2


----------



## ikku.syl (May 1, 2015)

*My acer liquid e2 stuck on acer logo*

My acer Liquid E2 stuck on acer logo. I tried to flash it with stock rom.But it shows error code  3149.
Any other solution than please tell me. 

Please Please someone help me
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nikagl (May 1, 2015)

ikku.syl said:


> My acer Liquid E2 stuck on acer logo. I tried to flash it with stock rom.But it shows error code  3149.
> Any other solution than please tell me.
> 
> Please Please someone help me
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Which ROM did you flash? Can you show a picture of the error you are getting?


----------



## ikku.syl (May 1, 2015)

*Acer Liquid e2 dont flash*



nikagl said:


> Which ROM did you flash? Can you show a picture of the error you are getting?

Click to collapse



I downloaded the stock rom from Xda developer. And the error screenshot is in Attachment:
 . sp flashtool version was: SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1344.0.212

I also tried with SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1420.03 version.
It also shows error but diffrent error MT changed for ROM.This scrrenshot is also on attachment.:

Please Help me


----------



## nikagl (May 3, 2015)

ikku.syl said:


> I downloaded the stock rom from Xda developer. And the error screenshot is in Attachment:View attachment 3291523 . sp flashtool version was: SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1344.0.212
> 
> I also tried with SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1420.03 version.
> It also shows error but diffrent error MT changed for ROM.This scrrenshot is also on attachment.:View attachment 3291577
> ...

Click to collapse



Still need to know which ROM you tried flashing and which ROM you have / had on your device... Which ROM did you download from where? I have flashed many ROMs on my E2 and never bricked it, so if I know which ROM your device had I may be able to provide the ROM that belongs to it so you can flash it...

So please be specific in answering these questions:
* what ROM was on your device (for instance "Acer_AV061_V370_1.035.00_WW_GEN1" where WW_GEN1 is the most important bit to know)?
* do you have a single or dual SIM device?
* what ROM did you try to flash?
* where did you download the ROM from?


----------



## ikku.syl (May 4, 2015)

*Acer Liquid e2 dont flash*

Hello sir 
Actually My phone is stuck( acer logo) in this condition suddenly.People bricked their phone by trying  installing custom rom but i didnot did that.Even my phone was not rooted even.
My Acer Liquid E2 is single sim version. (Android version was :4.2.2)
I tried with this Rom : Acer.AV061.V370.1.004.00.WW.GEN1s_A42J_A.zip
I download the Rom from Acer community but i cant provide the link because of xda developer rules(I am new user)

Please suggest me which ROM and Which flash tool i will use to flash this.
Please Please help me.
Please HELP me


----------



## nikagl (May 4, 2015)

ikku.syl said:


> Hello sir
> Actually My phone is stuck( acer logo) in this condition suddenly.People bricked their phone by trying  installing custom rom but i didnot did that.Even my phone was not rooted even.
> My Acer Liquid E2 is single sim version. (Android version was :4.2.2)
> I tried with this Rom : Acer.AV061.V370.1.004.00.WW.GEN1s_A42J_A.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



You can always post links by adding spaces before the www (for instance "http:// www.google.com").

If you never did anything it might also be a hardware issue. Nevertheless, you can try several things.

1. You can find a single SIM firmware which needs to be flashed through Recovery. You can get that file from Acer:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...E2&Step3=V370&OS=ALL&LC=nl&BC=ACER&SC=EMEA_18

Add the file to your SDCard, open recovery (power off, then press and hold the power button and volume up button simultaneously. once display turns on release the power button but keep the volume up pressed until you see something on the screen) and from the recovery install the ROM using the Install ZIP file from sdcard function in the recovery...

2. You can find a single SIM firmware which needs to be flashed through SPFT

I think you mentioned SPFT already, so try to flash this ROM:
http://cutt.us/hcPZ

If you don't have SPFT, here it is:
http://cutt.us/qJ8p

Beware: all your data on the device will be lost!

Using SPFT is explained on many places, here's a "short" guide:

1. Unzip the ROM
2. Unzip SPFT
3. Power off device
4. Disconnect device from USB
5. Run Flash_tool.exe (as Admin) and select the scatter file from the ROM folder
6. Click Download button
7. Connect USB - do not power on device, this will happen automatically

After this the SPFT should be starting the flash procedure. After a while a green circle should appear.

If it does not work after running this procedure, I'm afraid some hardware failure causes the device to fail boot and you could try Acer support or... buy another phone 

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## Dein_Kartoffel (May 30, 2015)

Blackyx007 said:


> Here we got the Acer liquid E2 Duo and the single SIM version
> The only difference between the two devices (beside the dual SIMcard of course ) is the price, the single sim version cost about 200€ (265 US$) and the Liquid E2 duo is 260€ (345 US$) so it was easy for me to choose because I've a good dataplan and I'm not a businessman I chose the single sim version
> 
> I really hope a forum for the acer liquid e2 will be created soon because we have root, CWM and its just an awesome device

Click to collapse





So can i download scorpion rom v2 for single sim?


----------



## bonell (Jun 3, 2015)

Dein_Kartoffel said:


> So can i download scorpion rom v2 for single sim?

Click to collapse



No, it's for dual SIM version.

I no longer support this rom, since I don't own a liquid e2 anymore.

This thread should be closed, please

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chaos_prevails (Jun 21, 2015)

*Stock ROM: Lock screen manager absent*

Hello,

On an unresponsive Liquid E2 Duo I installed (via the default recovery) the Stock ROMs 4.2.2 from the Acer Support website (OS_Acer_Acer.AV061.V370.1.023.00.WW.GEN1_A42J_A and OS_Acer_Acer.AV061.V370.1.035.00.WW.GEN1_A42J_A) and with both Stock ROMs the Lock screen manager is missing. I did factory reset / wipe cache before and after installation.
I couldn't install the 4.1 ROM as I got an error (I think something about a wrong model)

According to the manual (p15) The Lock screen manager should show up when I tap and hold on the home screen but only Gallery, Live Wallpaper, Photos, Video Wallpaper and Wallpaper show up as tabs - there is no Lock screen manager tab.

There is also no Lock screen menu in Settings -> Display or Settings -> Security. Whichever Screen lock I set (pattern, pin, slide, ...) a Lock screen menu never shows up.

I found somebody on the community acer forum (cannot post link but just search for liquid E2 Duo and Lock screen manager) with the same problem who doesn't have a solution either.

I tried out the hint I found somewhere else of changing the system language back and forth and tried to find the customer.xml in system/csc. But this file doesn't exist, so I cannot delete it. Is this file called differently on the Liquid E2 Duo?

Also, I cannot customize the Quick Panel Menu and neither is the default Android torch available (well, at least the default torch from CWM 10.x on my HTC devices) - I guess all that because it's an Acer Stock ROM?

So, my questions:
1) How do I get to the Lock screen manager to edit the lock screen shortcuts? I don't need the lock screen widgets (I have them when swiping to the left tough) just the plain shortcuts? Now I have 4 shortcuts on all 4 directions but all show the padlock (thus unlocking only)

Are there some apps which enable finding/linking hidden settings? 

2) If 1) is too hard or impossible with the Stock ROM: which Custom ROM is the most stable, reliable and complete? I don't need Android 4.4 or 5 nor any other fancy stuff (I would root the device soon and then delete all the acer apps). I just need plain Android 4.2.2 features and the phone has to be stable and just working)! I searched and it seems that the v2.5 Scorpion Custom RAM is recommended?

Thank you all,
Tim


----------



## wilberfish (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey,
I am using this rom at the moment http://alicerom.ru/?page_id=135
It is stable and everythimg just works. Great battery life, super quick. Just remember to install the patches.


----------



## chaos_prevails (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello Wilberfish,

thank you. Are you using Alice 9.0 reborn?
I guess I can set the language to English after installation


----------



## wilberfish (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes. Only bug seems to be video camera. Yes language selection in setup.

Sent from my Micromax A069 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MisterOne1 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Recents Tab*

Hi! Does anyone around here know how to change the design of the Recents? I have installed Androium 5 (apparently based on ALE3 ROM) and I don't like the Recents Tab... I'd like to change it to the ALE2 style.


----------



## nikagl (Nov 15, 2015)

MisterOne1 said:


> Hi! Does anyone around here know how to change the design of the Recents? I have installed Androium 5 (apparently based on ALE3 ROM) and I don't like the Recents Tab... I'd like to change it to the ALE2 style.

Click to collapse



Xposed framework with a plugin that does that? For instance MonsterUI has options for it...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn S56 met Tapatalk


----------



## MisterOne1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello I have a problem with my Acer Liquid E2. After a short time of receiving images on WhatsApp they automatically delete. It's happening with screenshots too. It it the same on every ROM I install. Cand somebody tell my what could be the cause of this?
Forgot to shay that the pictures I take with my camera remains in gallery, but the rest appear as black and when I try to open them it says "Can't generate thumbnail".
It happens with audio files (on WhatsApp) too...


----------



## officiallyme (Jan 31, 2016)

hi everyone 
sorry if this seems like a total noob question, but i have always owned samsung phones. my dad own's a v370 and has problems now because he cannot update his apps anymore because the apps partition is too small.
when this happened on my samsung s2 i repartitioned the internal storage. is this possible and reliable on the acer v370? if so, could someone point me in the right direction? oh, and it would be nice to know if stock rom will continue to work afterwards 

thanks everyone!


----------



## Shreps (Jan 31, 2016)

officiallyme said:


> hi everyone
> sorry if this seems like a total noob question, but i have always owned samsung phones. my dad own's a v370 and has problems now because he cannot update his apps anymore because the apps partition is too small.
> when this happened on my samsung s2 i repartitioned the internal storage. is this possible and reliable on the acer v370? if so, could someone point me in the right direction? oh, and it would be nice to know if stock rom will continue to work afterwards
> 
> thanks everyone!

Click to collapse



It's possible and working fine on my wife old E2.
I followed this guide: http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/155072-tutoliquid-e2-etendre-sa-partition-data-a-15225go/

It's french, but I think Google translate should help ?

Envoyé de mon One+


----------



## Blackyx007 (Jul 27, 2013)

*About*

*Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid E2,
i'd like to make this thread a place where every E2 owner can share their questions and tips regarding this awesome device 

If there is a link or interesting website regarding the Acer Liquid E2 please PM so I can put it on the second post so no one has to search the entire thread for a answer 

And please post as many times in the new device thread so they wil give us a device specific forum because this device really deserves its own forum *


----------



## mudokins2015 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just download Acer v370RE.apk


----------



## Awaces (Apr 12, 2016)

So which rom is still viable and up to date for an acer liquid E2.

I used to use the Scorpion rom (it did work on my single sim phone) but since it's not getting updated anymore i'm looking for another one.


----------



## officiallyme (May 3, 2016)

sorry to ask this, but is there a way to repartition the phone? i cannot install anything because the partitions are too small. and yes, i have removed more or less every app i could ^^


----------



## frac82 (Aug 8, 2016)

officiallyme said:


> sorry to ask this, but is there a way to repartition the phone? i cannot install anything because the partitions are too small. and yes, i have removed more or less every app i could ^^

Click to collapse



 yes, page 16 of this thread

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




Awaces said:


> So which rom is still viable and up to date for an acer liquid E2.
> 
> I used to use the Scorpion rom (it did work on my single sim phone) but since it's not getting updated anymore i'm looking for another one.

Click to collapse



up! I'm interested in too! 
I was wondering if I could still ask for help on this device or it's all over by now. thanx


----------

